# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  كلمات قد تجمع شتات قلبي .... ( قلم المقاومة )

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*إرادة  الحياة*
 (الشاعرالتونسي ابو القاسم الشابي) *
*إذا  الشّعْبُ  يَوْمَاً  أرَادَ    الْحَيَـاةَ       فَلا   بُدَّ  أنْ  يَسْتَجِيبَ   القَـدَر  وَلا  بُـدَّ  لِلَّيـْلِ أنْ   يَنْجَلِــي         وَلا   بُدَّ  للقَيْدِ  أَنْ   يَـنْكَسِـر   وَمَنْ   لَمْ  يُعَانِقْهُ  شَوْقُ   الْحَيَـاةِ       تَبَخَّـرَ  في  جَوِّهَـا    وَانْدَثَـر   فَوَيْلٌ   لِمَنْ  لَمْ   تَشُقْـهُ    الْحَيَاةُ        مِنْ    صَفْعَـةِ  العَـدَم  المُنْتَصِر كَذلِكَ   قَالَـتْ  لِـيَ   الكَائِنَاتُ       وَحَدّثَنـي   رُوحُـهَا    المُسْتَتِر وَدَمدَمَتِالرِّيحُ    بَيْنَ   الفِجَاجِ     وَفَوْقَ  الجِبَال  وَتَحْتَالشَّجَر إذَا  مَا  طَمَحْـتُ  إلِـى   غَـايَةٍ       رَكِبْتُ   الْمُنَى  وَنَسِيتُ    الحَذَر وَلَمْ   أَتَجَنَّبْ  وُعُـورَ  الشِّعَـابِ        وَلا  كُبَّـةَ  اللَّهَـبِ   المُسْتَعِـر وَمَنْ   لا  يُحِبّ  صُعُودَ   الجِبَـالِ       يَعِشْ  أَبَدَ  الدَّهْرِ  بَيْنَ    الحُفَـر فَعَجَّتْ   بِقَلْبِي   دِمَاءُ    الشَّبَـابِ       وَضَجَّتْ  بِصَدْرِي  رِيَاحٌ    أُخَر وَأَطْرَقْتُ  ، أُصْغِي لِقَصْفِ  الرُّعُودِ  وَعَزْفِ   الرِّيَاح  وَوَقْعِ  المَطَـر وَقَالَتْ  لِيَ الأَرْضُ - لَمَّا  سَأَلْتُ :  " أَيَـا أُمُّ  هَلْ تَكْرَهِينَ  البَشَر؟" "أُبَارِكُ   في  النَّاسِ  أَهْلَ  الطُّمُوحِ  وَمَنْ  يَسْتَلِـذُّ رُكُوبَ   الخَطَـر وأَلْعَنُ   مَنْ  لا  يُمَاشِي   الزَّمَـانَ    وَيَقْنَعُ   بِالعَيْـشِ  عَيْشِ  الحَجَر هُوَ  الكَوْنُ  حَيٌّ ، يُحِـبُّ   الحَيَاةَ       وَيَحْتَقِرُ  الْمَيْتَ  مَهْمَا   كَـبُر   فَلا   الأُفْقُ  يَحْضُنُ  مَيْتَ   الطُّيُورِ       وَلا النَّحْلُ يَلْثِمُ مَيْتَ الزَّهَــر وَلَـوْلا    أُمُومَةُ    قَلْبِي    الرَّؤُوم     لَمَا ضَمَّتِ  المَيْتَ تِلْكَ  الحُفَـر فَوَيْلٌ  لِمَنْ  لَمْ  تَشُقْـهُ    الحَيَـاةُ      مِنْ    لَعْنَةِ   العَـدَمِ   المُنْتَصِـر!" وفي    لَيْلَةٍ   مِنْ   لَيَالِي   الخَرِيفِ        مُثَقَّلَـةٍ   بِالأََسَـى   وَالضَّجَـر سَكِرْتُ   بِهَا  مِنْ  ضِياءِ    النُّجُومِ     وَغَنَّيْتُ  لِلْحُزْنِ   حَتَّى   سَكِـر سَأَلْتُ  الدُّجَى: هَلْ  تُعِيدُ    الْحَيَاةُ     لِمَا   أَذْبَلَتْـهُ    رَبِيعَ    العُمُـر؟ فَلَمْ    تَتَكَلَّمْ     شِفَـاهُ     الظَّلامِ       وَلَمْ  تَتَرَنَّـمْ  عَذَارَى    السَّحَر وَقَالَ   لِيَ  الْغَـابُ   في    رِقَّـةٍ        مُحَبَّبـَةٍ   مِثْلَ  خَفْـقِ  الْوَتَـر يَجِيءُ   الشِّتَاءُ  ،  شِتَاءُ الضَّبَابِ  شِتَاءُ  الثُّلُوجِ  ، شِتَاءُ   الْمَطَـر      فَيَنْطَفِىء  السِّحْرُ ، سِحْرُ الغُصُونِ  وَسِحْرُ  الزُّهُورِ    وَسِحْرُ  الثَّمَر      وَسِحْرُ   الْمَسَاءِ  الشَّجِيِّ   الوَدِيعِ وَسِحْرُ  الْمُرُوجِ  الشَّهِيّ   العَطِر وَتَهْوِي     الْغُصُونُ      وَأَوْرَاقُـهَا      وَأَزْهَـارُ  عَهْدٍ  حَبِيبٍ  نَضِـر وَتَلْهُو   بِهَا  الرِّيحُ  في   كُلِّ    وَادٍ       وَيَدْفنُـهَا   السَّيْـلُ  أنَّى  عَـبَر وَيَفْنَى    الجَمِيعُ   كَحُلْمٍ    بَدِيـعٍ       تَأَلَّـقَ  في  مُهْجَـةٍ    وَانْدَثَـر وَتَبْقَى   البُـذُورُ  التي   حُمِّلَـتْ        ذَخِيـرَةَ   عُمْرٍ  جَمِـيلٍ  غَـبَر وَذِكْرَى   فُصُول ٍ ،  وَرُؤْيَا   حَيَاةٍ   وَأَشْبَاح    دُنْيَا   تَلاشَتْ   زُمَـر مُعَانِقَـةً   وَهْيَ   تَحْـتَ الضَّبَابِ       وَتَحْتَ الثُّلُوجِ وَتَحْـتَ   الْمَدَر لَطِيفَ   الحَيَـاةِ الذي  لا   يُمَـلُّ       وَقَلْبَ   الرَّبِيعِ   الشَّذِيِّ   الخَضِر وَحَالِمَـةً   بِأَغَـانِـي  الطُّيُـورِ         وَعِطْرِ   الزُّهُورِ  وَطَعْمِ   الثَّمَـر "ويًَمشيْ الزَّمانُ، فتنموْ صُروفٌ            وتذْوي صُروفٌ، وتحْيا أُخَر وتُصبحُ  أحلامُها يَقْظةً،                     مُوَشَّحةً بغُموضِ السَّحر تُسائِلُ:  أينَ ضَبابُ الصَّباحِ،                وَسِحْرُ المساءِ؟ وضوْئُ القَمر؟ وَأسْرابُ  ذاكَ الفَراشِ الأنيقِ؟               ونَحْلٌ يُغَنيْ، وغَيمٌ يَمُرّ وأينَ  الأشِعَّةُ والكائِناتُ؟                      وأينَ الحياةُ الَّتي أنْتظِر ظمِئتُ  إلى النُّور، فوقَ الغُصونِ!                    ظمِئتُ إلى الظِلِّ تحْتَ الشَّجار! ظَمِئتُ  إلى النَّبْعِ، بَيْنَ المُروجِ               يُغَنّين ويّرْقُصُ فَوْقَ الزّهَر! ظَمِئتُ  إلى نَغَمَتِ الطُّيورِ،                   وهَمسِ النَّسيم، ولَحْنِ المَطر! ظَمِئتُ  إلى الكونِ! أيْنَ الوُجودُ              وأنَّي أرَى العالَمَ المنتظر هو  الكَوْنُ، خَلْفَ سُباتِ الجُمود              وفي أثفُقِ اليَقَظاتِ الكُبَر" وَمَا   هُـوَ  إِلاَّ  كَخَفْـقِ   الجَنَاحِ       حَتَّـى   نَمَا شَوْقُـهَا  وَانْتَصَـر    فصدّعت   الأرض  من     فوقـها     وأبصرت  الكون  عذب  الصور وجـاءَ     الربيـعُ      بأنغامـه         وأحلامـهِ   وصِبـاهُ   العطِـر وقبلّـها    قبـلاً   في   الشفـاه         تعيد   الشباب الذي  قد   غبـر وقالَ   لَهَا : قد  مُنحـتِ   الحياةَ         وخُلّدتِ   في  نسلكِ  الْمُدّخـر وباركـكِ   النـورُ   فاستقبـلي        شبابَ   الحياةِ  وخصبَ   العُمر ومن   تعبـدُ  النـورَ   أحلامـهُ        يباركهُ    النـورُ   أنّـى   ظَهر إليك   الفضاء  ،  إليك  الضيـاء     إليك   الثرى   الحالِمِ   الْمُزْدَهِر إليك   الجمال  الذي   لا   يبيـد         إليك   الوجود  الرحيب  النضر فميدي  كما  شئتِ  فوق  الحقول    بِحلو  الثمار  وغـض الزهـر وناجي   النسيم  وناجي  الغيـوم     وناجي  النجوم  وناجي  القمـر وناجـي    الحيـاة    وأشواقـها       وفتنـة  هذا الوجـود  الأغـر    وشف   الدجى  عن  جمال عميقٍ     يشب   الخيـال ويذكي   الفكر ومُدَّ   عَلَى  الْكَوْنِ  سِحْرٌ   غَرِيبٌ       يُصَـرِّفُهُ   سَـاحِـرٌ  مُقْـتَدِر   وَضَاءَتْ   شُمُوعُ النُّجُومِ  الوِضَاء وَضَاعَ   البَخُورُ  ، بَخُورُ   الزَّهَر وَرَفْرَفَ    رُوحٌ   غَرِيبُ    الجَمَالِ       بِأَجْنِحَـةٍ   مِنْ  ضِيَاءِ   الْقَمَـر وَرَنَّ   نَشِيدُ   الْحَيَاةِ     الْمُقَـدَّسِ       في   هَيْكَـلٍ حَالِمٍ  قَدْ  سُـحِر وَأَعْلَنَ   في  الْكَوْنِ  أَنَّ    الطُّمُوحَ    لَهِيبُ  الْحَيَـاةِ  وَرُوحُ الظَّفَـر   إِذَا    طَمَحَتْ   لِلْحَيَاةِ     النُّفُوسُ        فَلا   بُدَّ  أَنْ  يَسْتَجِيبَ  الْقَـدَرْ

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أخي جاوز الظالمون المدى فحق الجهاد وحق الفدى






أنتركهم يغصبون العروبة مجـــــــد الأبوة والسؤددا






وليسوا بغير صليل السيوف يجيبون صوتا لنا أو صدا






فجرد حســامك من غمده فليس لـــه بعــد أن يغمدا






أخي أيـــها العــــربي الأبي أري اليوم موعدنا لا الغدا






أخي اقبل الشرق في أمة ترد الضلالة وتحي الهدي 






صبرنا علي غدرهم قادرينـــا وكنـــا لــــهم قدرا مرصدا






طلعنا عليهم طلوع المنون فصاروا هباءا وصاروا سدي






أفيكم إلي قبلة المشرقين لنحمي العقيدة والمسجدا






يسوع الشهيد علي أرضها يعانق في جيشه احمدا






قبل شهيدا علي أرضها دعا باسمها الله واستشهدا






فلسطين يفدي حماك الشباب وجل الفدائي والمفتدي






فلسطين تحميك منا الصدور فإما الحياة وإما الردى

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*ثقافتنا .................................................. نزار قباني
فقاقيع من الصابون والوحل 
فمازالت بداخلنا 
"رواسب من " أبي جهل 
ومازلنا 
نعيش بمنطق المفتاح والقفل 
نلف نساءنا بالقطن 
ندفنهن في الرمل 
ونملكهن كالسجاد 
كالأبقار في الحقل 
ونهذا من قوارير 
بلا دين ولا عقل 
ونرجع أخر الليل 
نمارس حقنا الزوجي كالثيران والخيل 
نمارسه خلال دقائق خمسه 
بلا شوق ... ولا ذوق 
ولا ميل 
نمارسه .. كالات 
تؤدي الفعل للفعل 
ونرقد بعدها موتى 
ونتركهن وسط النار 
وسط الطين والوحل 
قتيلات بلا قتل 
بنصف الدرب نتركهن 
يا لفظاظة الخيل*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*أحمد مطر* *><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<**>> عملاء ...! 
عملاء ...! 
الملايين على الجوع تنام ، 
وعلى الخوف تنام ، 
وعلى الصمت تنام ، 
والملايين التي تصرف من جيب النيام ، 
تتهاوى فوقهم سيل بنادق ، 

ومشانق ، 
وقرارات اتهام ، 
كلما نادوا بتقطيع ذراعي كل سارق ، 
وبتوفير الطعام ؛ 
عرضنا يهـتـك فوق الطرقات ، 
وحماة العرض أولاد حرام ، 
نهضوا بعد السبات ، 
يـبـسطون البسط الحمراء من فيض دمانا ، 
تحت أقدام السلام ، 
أرضنا تصغر عاما بعد عام ، 
وحماة الأرض أبناء السماء ، 
عملاء ، 
لا بهم زلزلة الأرض ولا في وجههم قطرة ماء ، 
كلما ضاقت الأرض، أفادونا بتوسيع الكلام ، 
حول جدوى القرفصاء ، 
وأبادوا بعضنا من أجل تخفيف الزحام ، 
آه لو يجدي الكلام ، 
آه لو يجدي الكلام ، 
آه لو يجدي الكلام ، 
هذه الأمة ماتت والسلام*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*ياشــــــــــــعباً لهبك ثوريتك الشاعر* *<<<<<<<<<<<**/ محجوب شريف
يا شعباً لهبك ثوريتك
تلقى مرادك والفى نيتك
وعمق احساسك بى حريتك
يبقى ملامح فى ذريتك
على اجنحة الفجر ترفرف
فوق أعلامك
ومن بينات اكمامك
تطلع شمس أعراسك
ماكَ هوين سهل قيادك
سّيد نفسك..
مين أسيادك
ديل أولادك
وديل أمجادك
ونيلك
هيلك
جري قدامك
تحت اقدامك
رجع صداك وسجع نحاسك
وانت نسيج الفدا...
هندامك
وانت نشيد الصبح كلامك
وعطر أنفاسك
أرفع صوتك..
هيبه وجبره
خلى نشيدك عالي النبره
خلى جراح أولادك
تبرا
كبروا...
مكان الضحكه العبره
إلاّ يقينهم فيك اتماسك
يا الإصرارك..
سطراً سطراً
مَلا كراسك*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*>> أحمد مطر* *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<**>> دمعة على جثمان الحرية 
دمعة على جثمان الحرية 
أنا لا أ كتب الأشعار فالأشعار تكتبني ، 
أريد الصمت كي أحيا، ولكن الذي ألقاه ينطقني ، 
ولا ألقى سوى حزن، على حزن، على حزن ، 
أأكتب أنني حي على كفني ؟ 

أأكتب أنني حر، وحتى الحرف يرسف بالعبودية ؟ 
لقد شيعت فاتنة، تسمى في بلاد العرب تخريبا ، 
وإرهابا 
وطعنا في القوانين الإلهية ، 
ولكن اسمها والله ... ، 
لكن اسمها في الأصل حرية*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*>> أحمد مطر**<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<** >> عقوبات شرعية 
عقوبات شرعية 
بتَرَ الوالـي لساني 
عندما غنّيتُ شِعْـري 
دونَ أنْ أطلُبَ ترخيصاً بترديد الأغاني 
بَتَرَ الوالي يَـدي لمّـا رآني 
في كتاباتيَ أرسلتُ أغانيَّ 
إلى كُـلِّ مكـانِ 
وَضَـعَ الوالـي على رِجلَيَّ قيداً 
إذْ رآني بينَ كلِّ الناسِ أمشي 
دونَ كفّـي ولسانـي 
صامتـاً أشكـو هَوانـي. 
أَمَـرَ الوالي بإعدامـي 
لأنّـي لم أُصَـفّقْ 
- عندما مَرَّ - 
ولَـم أهتِفْ.. 
ولَـمْ أبرَحْ مكانـي !*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*إلى طغاة العالم.....قصيدة ثورية لابي القاسم الشابي* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		        ألا أيها الظالم المستبد

حبيب الظلام عدو الحياه

سخرت بأنات شعب ضعيف

و كفك مخضوبة من دماه

و سرت تشوه سحر الوجود

و تبذر شوك الاسى في رباه


رويدك لا يخدعك الربيع

و صحو الفضاء و ضوء الصباح

ففي الافق الرحب هول الظلام


و قصف الرعود و عصف الرياح


حذار فتحت الرماد اللهيب

و من يبذر الشوك يجن الجراح


تأمل هنالك أنى حصدت رؤوس الورى و زهور الأمل

و رويت بالدم قلب التراب أشربته الدمع حتى ثمل

سيجرفك سيل الدماء

و يأكلك العاصف المشتعل

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قصيدة (الدم يتكلم )



مهدي الجواهري


قبل أن تبكي النبوغ المضاعا 
سُبَّ من جرَّ هذه الأوضاعا 

سُبَّ من شاء أن تموت وأمثا لك 
هّماً وأن تروحوا ضَياعا 

سُبَّ من شاء أن تعيش فلولُ 
حيث اهلُ البلاد تقضي جياعا

دواني إن بين جنبي قلباً 
يشتكي طول دهره أوجاعا 

ليت أني مع السوائم في الأرض 
شرودٌ يرعى القتاد آنتجاعا 

لا ترى عيني الديار و تسمعُ 
أذني ما لا تُطيق آستماعا 

بعد(عشر) مشت بطاءً ثقالا 
مثلما عاكست رياح شراعا 

عرفتنا الآلامَ لوناً فلوناً 
وأرتنا المماتَ ساعا فساعا 

اختبرنا إنا أسأنا آختباراً 
وآقتنعنا إنا أسأنا آقتناعا 

وندمنا فهل نكفرُ عَّما 
قد جنينا آجتراحة ً وآبتداعا 

لو سألنا تلك الدماءَ لقالت 
وهي تغلي حماسة ً واندفاعا 

والليالي كلحاءَ لا نجمَ فيها 
وتمرُّ الأيام سُوداً سِراعا 

ليتكمْ طرتمُ شعاعاً جزاءً 
عن نُفوس أطرتموها شعاعا 

بلاماني جذابة ً قدتُموها 
للمنّيات فانجذبن آنصياعا 

وآدعيتم مستقبلا لو رأته 
هكذا لم تُضع عليه صُواعا 

ألهذا هَرقْتُموني وأضحى 
ألف عرض وألف مُلك مُشاعا 

أفوحدي كنتُ الشجاعة َ فيكم 
أوَلا تمِلكون بعدُ شُجاعا 

كلٌّ هذا المتاع َ بخساً ليأبى 
الله أن تفصدوا عليه ذراعا 

قلْ لمن سِلتُ قانيا تحت رجليهِ 
وأقطعته القُرى والضّياعا

خبروني بأن عيشة قومي 
لا تساوي حذاءك اللمٌاعا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*الجثة ..!! أحمد مطر*


في مقلب القمامة ، 
رأيت جثة لها ملامح الأعراب ، 
تجمعت من حولها النسور والذباب ، 
وفوقها علامة ، 
تقول هذه جثة كانت تسمى كرامة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*ورثة إبليس أحمد مطر*


وجوهكم أقنعة بالغة المرونة 
طلاؤها حصافة، وقعرها رعونة 
صفق إبليس لها مندهشا، وباعكم فنونه 
".وقال : " إني راحل، ما عاد لي دور هنا، دوري أنا أنتم ستلعبونه 
ودارت الأدوار فوق أوجه قاسية، تعدلها من تحتكم ليونة ، 
فكلما نام العدو بينكم رحتم تقرعونه ، 
لكنكم تجرون ألف قرعة لمن ينام دونه 
وغاية الخشونة ، 
أن تندبوا : " قم يا صلاح الدين ، قم " ، حتى اشتكى مرقده من حوله العفونة ، 
كم مرة في العام توقظونه ، 
كم مرة على جدار الجبن تجلدونه ، 
أيطلب الأحياء من أمواتهم معونة ، 
دعوا صلاح الدين في ترابه واحترموا سكونه ، 
لأنه لو قام حقا بينكم فسوف تقتلونه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*ولاة الأرض أحمد مطر*


هو من يبتدئ الخلق 
وهم من يخلقون الخاتمات! 
هو يعفو عن خطايانا 
وهم لا يغفرون الحسنات! 
هو يعطينا الحياة 
دون إذلال 
وهم، إن فاتنا القتل، 
يمنون علينا بالوفاة! 
شرط أن يكتب عزرائيل 
إقراراً بقبض الروح 
بالشكل الذي يشفي غليل السلطات! 
** 
هم يجيئون بتفويض إلهي 
وإن نحن ذهبنا لنصلي 
للذي فوضهم 
فاضت علينا الطلقات 
واستفاضت قوة الأمن 
بتفتيش الرئات 
عن دعاء خائن مختبئ في ا لسكرا ت 
و بر فع ا لـبصـما ت 
عن أمانينا 
وطارت عشرات الطائرات 
لاعتقال الصلوات! 
** 
ربنا قال 
بأن الأرض ميراث ا لـتـقـا ة 
فاتقينا وعملنا الصالحات 
والذين انغمسوا في الموبقات 
سرقوا ميراثنا منا 
ولم يبقوا لنا منه 
سوى المعتقلات! 
** 
طفح الليل.. 
وماذا غير نور الفجر بعد الظلمات؟ 
حين يأتي فجرنا عما قريب 
يا طغاة 
يتمنى خيركم 
لو أنه كان حصاة 
أو غبارا في الفلاة 
أو بقايا بعـرة في أست شاة. 
هيئوا كشف أمانيكم من الآن 
فإن الفجر آت. 
أظننتم، ساعة السطو على الميراث، 
أن الحق مات؟! 
لم يمت بل هو آت!!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عرس الشهيد 

تباهي بعرس أتى للشهيد
وزفي التهاني بأحلى الحلل

وقولي صباحك ورد وعيد
وقولي تنعم مقام جلل 

ودقي عليهم بيد من حديد
وشدي عليهم فهم في زلل

ونادي عليهم بصوت الوعيد
وصيحي وقولي كما المبتهل 

تنحوا وعودوا فأرضي صعيد
ومائي وخيري لكم لا يحل 

ونادي العروبة لالن تحيد 
نحيي مكانا لها في المقل 

نعيش الحياة حياة العبيد
غياب العروبة عار وذل 

ونبقى نعايش عرس الشهيد
ونحيي العروبة رغم الفشل

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

_سجل أنا عربي - محمود درويش


سجل 
أنا عربي 
و لون الشعر فحمي 
و لون العين بني 
و ميزاتي 
على رأسي عقال فوق كوفية 
و كفى صلبة كالصخر 
تخمش من يلامسها 
و عنواني 
أنا من قرية عزلاء منسية 
شوارعها بلا أسماء 
و كل رجالها في الحقل و المحجر 
فهل تغضب 
سجل 
أنا عربي 
سلبت كروم أجدادي 
و أرضا كنت أفلحها 
أنا و جميع أولادي 
و لم تترك لنا و لكل أحفادي 
سوى هذي الصخور 
فهل ستأخذها 
حكومتكم كما قيلا 
إذن 
سجل برأس الصفحة الأولى 
أنا لا أكره الناس 
و لا أسطو على أحد 
و لكني إذا ما جعت 
آكل لحم مغتصبي 
حذار حذار من جوعي 

و من غضبي_

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قصيدة أحمد مطر الخالدة " ما أصعب الكلام " و التي أهداها لناجي العلي : 

شكراً على التأبين والإطراء 
يــا مــعشـر الخطبـاء والشـعـراء 
شـكراً عـلى مــاضـاع مـن أوقـــاتـــكم 
في غـمـرة الـــتـدبـيج والإنـشـاء 
وعــلى مـداد كـان يــكـفــي بـــعــضـه 
أن يــغـرق الـظـلمـاء بالـظـلمـاء 
وعــلى دمــوع لـــو جـــرت في الـبـيـد 
لانـحلـت وسـار المــاء فوق الماء 
وعـــواطـف يــغـــدوا على أعــــتــابها 
مـجـنـون لــيـلى أعـقـل العقلاء 
وشـجـاعـة بـــاسم الــقـــتـيـل مشـيرة 
لـلــقـاتـلـيـن بـغـيـر ما أســـماء 
شكراً لكم ؛ شـكراً ؛ وعــــفـواً إن أنا 
أقلعت عن صـوتي وعن إصغائي 
عـفواً ؛ فلا الــطـاووس في جـلدي ولا 
تــعـلـو لـسـانـي لـهـجـة الببغاء 
عــفـوا ً؛ فـلا تروي أسـاي قـصـيـدة 
إن لم تـكـن مـكـتـوبـة بدمــائي 
عفـواً ؛ فــإنـي إن رثـيـــت فـإنــــما 
أرثــي بـفـاتــحة الكتـاب رثـائي 
عــفـوا ً؛ فــإنـي مــيــت يـــا أيــهـا 
المـوتـى ؛ ونـاجـي أخــــر الأحياء 
ناجي العلي لقد نجوت بقدرة 
مـــن عـارنـا ، وعـلـوت لـلعـلياء 
إصـعد ؛ فــمـوطنـك السماء ؛ وخلنا 
فــي الأرض إن الأرض لـلــجـبناء 
لــلمـوثــقــيـن عـلى الربـاط ربـاطنـا 
والــصـانـعـين الـــنـصر في صنــعاء 
ممن يـرصـون الــــصـكوك بـزحـفهم 
ويـــنـــاضـلـون بـرايـــة بـيــضـاء 
ويـسـافحون قــضـيـة من صـلــبـهم 
ويــصافـحــون عـــداوة الأعــــداء 
ويــخـلفـون هـزيـمــة ؛ لم يـعـترف 
أحــــد بــها، مـن كـثـرة الآبــــــاء 
إصـعـد فـمـوطـنـك المـرجى مخـفـــر 
مــتـعـدد الــلهـــجــات والأزيــــاء 
للشــرطـة الخـصـيـان؛ أو للشــرطـة 
الـــثـوار ؛ أو للشــــرطــة الأدبـــاء 
أهل الكروش القابضين على القروش 
مـن الــعـروش لــقـتـل كــل فـدائـي 
الهـاربـيـن مـن الـخنــادق والبـنـادق 
لـلـفــنــادق في حـمـى العــمــــلاء 
القـافـزيـن مـن اليـسار إلى الـيـمـيـن 
إلى اليسـار إلى اليمين كقـفزة الحرباء 
المـعـلـنـيــن من القـصور قــصورنــا 
واللاقــطـيـــن عــطـيـــة اللـقــطـاء 
إصـعد ؛ فـهذي الأرض بـيت دعارة 
فـيــها الـبــقــاء مــعــلــق بـــبـغاء 
من لم يـمـت بـالسـيـف مات بطلقة 
من عــاش فـيــنــا عـيـشـة الـشرفاء 
ماذا يـضـيـرك أن تــفــارق أمــــــة 
ليـسـت سـوى خـطأ مـن الأخــطاء 
رمـل تــداخل بـعــضـه في بـعـضــه 
حـتـى غــدا كالـصــخــرة الـصـماء 
لا الريـح تـرفـعــها إلى الأعــلى ولا 
الـنـيـــران تــمــنـعــها من الإغـفـاء 
فـمـدامـع تبكيــك لـو هي أدركت 
لـبـكت عـلى حــدقـاتـهـا الـعـميـاء 
ومـطـابـع تـرثـيـك لو هي أنصفت 
لـرثـت صــحـافــة أهــلــها الأجراء 
تـلك الـتي فـتـحـت لنعيك صدرها 
وتــفــنــنــت بــروائــع الإنـــشــاء 
لكـنــها لم تــمـتــلـك شــرفاً لكي 
تــرضــى بــنــشــر رسومك العذراء 
ونعتك مـن قبـل الممات ؛ وأغلقت 
بــاب الـرجـــاء بــأوجـــه الــقـــراء 
وجــوامــع صــلت علـيـك لو أنها 
صــدقـت لــقــربــت الــجهاد النائي 
ولأعلنت بـاسم الـشـريـعة كفـرها 
بــشــرائـــع الأمـــراء والــــرؤســاء 
ولـــساءلــتــهم : أيــهم قـد جـاء 
مــنــتــخـبــاً لــنـا بـإرادة الـبـسـطاء؟ 
ولــسائلتهم: كيف قد بـلغوا الغنى 
وبـــلادنــــا تـــكتـــظ بــالـفــقــراء؟ 
ولمـن يرصــون الـسلاح؛ وحربهم 
حـب ؛ وهــم في خــدمــة الأعــداء؟ 
وبــأي أرض يــحكمــون وأرضنا 
لم يــتــركوا مــنــها ســوى الأسـماء؟ 
وبأي شــعـب يـحكمون، وشعبنا 
مــتـــشـعــب بــالــقــتل والإقــصاء؟ 
يحــيــا غــريــب الدار في أوطـانه 
ومــطـــارداً بــــمـــواطــن الــغــرباء 
لــكنــمـا يــبـقى الـكـلام محــرراً 
إن دار فـــوق الألـــسـن الخــرســــاء 
ويـــظـل إطـــلاق الـعويــل محللاً 
مـا لم يـــمـــس بـــحـــرمــة الـخلفاء 
ويــظـل ذكرك بالصحيــفة جائزاً 
مـــادام وســـط مـــسـاحـــة ســـوداء 
ويــظـل رأســك عـاليـاً مادمــت 
فـــوق الـــنـــعش مـحمولاً إلى الغبراء 
وتــظل تحت "الزفت" كل طباعنا 
مــادام هــذا الـنـفــط فــي الــصـحراء 
الــقــاتــل الــمأجـور وجه أسود 
يخــفــي مــئـــات الأوجـــه الـصـفراء 
هي أوجـه أعجازها منها استحت 
والخــزي غــطـــاهــا عــلـى استحيـاء 
لمــثـــقــف أوراقه رزم الصـكوك 
وحــبـــره فـــيــــها دم الـــشـــهـداء 
ولـــكاتــب أقـــلامــه مـشدودة 
بــحــبــال صــوت جــلالــة الأمــراء 
ولــنــاقــد "بـالـنـقـد" يذبـح ربه 
ويــبـايــع الــشــيــطان بـــالإفـــتــــاء 
ولــشاعر يكتـظ من عسل النـعيم 
عــلى حــســاب مــرارة الــبــؤســـاء 
ويـــجـــر عـصـمته لأبواب الخنا 
مــلــفــوفــة بـقـصـيــدة عـــصــمــاء 
ولــثــائــر يــرنــو إلى الـحــريــة 
الــحـــمـــراء عــبـــر الـلـيـلة الحمراء 
ويعوم في "عرق" النضال ويحتسي 
أنــخــابـــه فــي صــحــة الأشـــــلاء 
ويــكــف عـن ضغط الزناد مخافة 
مــن عـجــز إصـبـعـه لـدى "الإمـضاء" 
ولحــاكــم إن دق نــور الــوعـي 
ظــلـمــتـه ؛ شــكا من شدة الضوضاء 
وســعـــت أســاطيل الغزاة بلاده 
لـــكــنــهـــا ضـــاقــت عـــلى الآراء 
ونــفــاك وهـو مخمن على الردى 
بـــك مـــحــدق فـالـنـفـي كالإفـنــاء 
الــكــل مــشــتـــرك بقتلك؛ إنما 
نـابـت يـــد الـــجــانــي عــن الشركاء 
ناجي، تحجرت الدموع بمحجري 
وحــشــا نــزيــف الــنـــار لي أحـشائي 
لمــا هــويــت مـتــحــد الـهــوى 
وهــويــت فــيـــك مـــوزع الأهـــواء 
لم ابـك ؛ لم أصمت ؛ ولم أنهض 
ولم أرقـد ؛ وكــلــي تــاه في أجــزائــي 
فــفـجـيـعـتي بك أنني تحت الثرى 
روحي ؛ ومـن فـوق الـثـرى أعــضــائي 
أنــا يــا أنــا بـك مــيــت حـــي 
ومحــتـــرق أعـــد الــنــــار لــلإطــفاء 
بــرأت مــن ذنـب الـرثـاء قريحتي 
وعــصــمـت شـيــطـانـي عـن الإيــحاء 
وحـلــفـت ألا أبـتــديــك مودعاً 
حـتــى أهيــئ مــوعــــداً لـــلــــقــــاء 
ســأبــدل الــقــلـم الرقيق بخنجر 
والأغــنــيـــات بــــطــعــــنــة نــجـلاء 
وأمـد رأس الـحاكـمـيـن صحيفة 
لــقــصــائــد ... ســأخـطـهـا بـحذائي 
وأضـم صـوتــك بذرة في خافقي 
وأضــمــهــم فـــي غـــابــــة الأصــداء 
وألــقــن الأطـفـال أن عـروشهم 
زبـــد أقــيـــم عــــلى أســــاس الــمـاء 
وألـقــن الأطـفـال أن جـيـوشهم 
قــطــع مــن الــديـــكــور والأضـــــواء 
وألــقــن الأطـفــال أن قصورهم 
مــبــنــيـــة بــجــمــاجـــم الــضــعـفاء 
وكــنــوزهــم مــسـروقة بالعدل 
واسـتـقــلالــهــم نــوع مــن الإخـصـاء 
سأظل أكتب فـي الهواء هجاءهم 
وأعــيــده بــعـــواصـــف هـــــوجــــاء 
ولــيــشــتــم الـمتلوثون شتائمي 
ولـــيـــســتــــروا عــوراتــهـــم بــردائي 
ولــيــطـلـق المستكـبرون كلابهم 
ولــيــقــطـعــوا عــنــقــي بـلا إبــطـــاء 
لــو لـم تــعد في العـمر إلا ساعة 
لـــقـــضــيــتــهــا بــشــتــيــمـة الخلفاء 
أنا لست أهـجو الحاكمين ؛ وإنما 
أهــجــو بــذكــر الحــاكـمــيــن هجائي 
أمــن الـتـأدب أن أقـول لــقاتلي 
عــذراً إذا جــرحــت يــديــك دمـائــي؟ 
أأقــول لـلـكلب الـعـقـور تـأدبـاً 
دغــدغ بــنــابــك يـــاأخي أشـــلائــي؟ 
أأقــول لــلــقـواد يــاصـديق؛ أو 
أدعــو الـــبـــغـــي بــمـــريـم الـعــذراء؟ 
أأقول لـلـمـأبـون حـــين ركوعه 
حرمـاً؛ وأمــســـح ظـــهـره بــثــنــائي 
أأقـول لــلـص الـذي يسطو على 
كــيــنـــونــتـــي : شـكـراً على إلــغائي؟ 
الحاكمون هم الكلاب؛ مع اعتذاري 
فـالــكــلاب حــفــيــــظــة لـــوفــــاء 
وهم اللصوص القاتلون العاهرون 
وكـــلـــهـــم عـــبـــــد بــلا اســتـثـناء 
إن لـم يــكونوا ظالمين فمن ترى 
مــلأ الــبـــلاد بـــرهـــبــــة وشـــقــــاء 
إن لــم يـــكونـوا خائنين فكيف 
مــازالـــــت فــلــســطـيــن لدى الأعداء 
عــشــرون عــامـاً والبلاد رهينة 
لــلــمــخـبـريــــن وحــــضـــرة الخــبراء 
عشرون عاماً والشعوب تفيق من 
غــفــواتــهــا لــتـــصــــاب بـــالإغـمـاء 
عــشــرون عـامـاً والمواطـن ماله 
شــغــل ســـوى الـــتـصـفـيــق لـلــزعماء 
عـشرون عاماً والمفكر إن حكى 
وهـبــت لـــه طـــاقـــيـــة الإخــــفـــــاء 
عشرون عاماً والسجون مدارس 
مــنـــهـاجـهـا الــتــنـكيــل بــالــسـجـناء 
عــشــرون عــاماً والقضاء منزه 
إلا مـــــن الأغـــــــراض والأهــــــــــواء 
فــالــديــن مـعتقل بتهمة كونه 
مــتــطــرفــاً يـــدعـــوا إلــى الـــضـــــراء 
والله فــي كل الـــبلاد مـطارد 
لـــضــلــوعـــه بـــإثـــارة الــغــــوغـــــاء 
عشرون عاماً والنظام هو النظام 
مـع اخــتـلاف الـلـــون والأســـمــــــــــاء 
تمــضـــي بــه وتـــعـيـده دبابة 
تــســـتــبـــدل الــعــمـــلاء بــالــعــمـــلاء 
سرقوا حليب صغارنا؛ من أجل من 
كــي يـــســـتـــعيـــدوا موطن الإسراء؟ 
هتكو حياء نسائنا؛ من أجل من 
كي يـــســتـــعـــيـــدوا مـــوطـن الإسراء؟ 
خـــنــقــوا بــحـرياتهم أنفاسنا 
كــي يـــســـتـــعـــيـــدوا مـوطن الإسراء؟ 
وصـلـوا بــوحـدتهم إلى تجزيئنا 
كــي يـــســـتـــعـــيـــدوا مـوطن الإسراء؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ديوان أني المشنوق أعلاه
 أحمد مطر

  الموجز

 ليس في الناس امان
 ليس للناس أمان
 نصفهم يعمل شرطياً لدى الحاكم
 والنصف مُدان


 الختان

 ألبسوني بردة شفافة
 يوم الختان
 ثم كان
 بدء تاريخ الهوان
 شفت البردة عن سري
 وفي بضع ثوان
 ذبحوا سري
 وسال الدم في حجري
 وقام الصوت من كل مكان
 الف مبروك
 وعقبى للسان


 ملحوظة 

 ترك اللص لنا ملحوظة 
 فوق الحصير
 جاء فيها
 لعن الله الامير
 لم يدع شيء لنا نسرقه
 إلا الشخير!


 مجهود حربي

 لأبي كان معاش
 نصفه يذهب للدين
 وما يبقى
 لغوث اللاجئين
 وعلى مر السنين
 كان يزداد ثراء الثائرين!
 والثرى من حين لحين
 وسيوف الفتح تندق الى المقبض
 في أدبار جيش ( الفاتحين)
 فتلين
 ثم تنحل إلى اغصان زيتون
 تتدلى اسفل البطون
 وفي أعلى الجبين!
 وأخيراً قبل الناقص بالتقسيم
 فأنشقت فلسطين الى شقين:
 للثوار : فلس
 وإسرائيل : طين
 * * *
 وأبي الحافي المدين
 أبي المغضوب من أخمض رجليه
 إلى حبل الوتين
 ظل لا يدري لماذا ؟
 يقبض باليسرى ويلقي باليمين
 بأيدي الخلفاء الراشدين


 العهد الجديد

 كان حتى إكتئاب
 فجميع الناس في بلدتنا
 بين قتيل ومصاب
 والذي ليس على جثته بصمة ظفر
 فعلى جثته بصمة ناب
 كلنا يحمل ختم الدولة الرسمي
 من تحت الثياب
 * * *
 ذات فجر 
 مادت الارض
 وساد الإضطراب
 واستفز الناس من مرقدهم
 صوت مجنزر
 تُم ترم الله أكبر
 انقلاب
 تم ترم تم
 وانتهى عهد الكلاب!
 * * *
 بعد شهر
 لم نعد نخرج للشارع ليلاً
 لم نعد نحمل ظلاً
 لم نعد نمشي فرادى
 لم نعد نملك زادا
 لم نعد نفرح بالضيف
 اذا ما دق عند الفجر باب
 لم يعد للفجر باب
 * * *
 فص ملح الصبح
 في مستنقع الظلمة ذاب
 هذه الانجم كشاف
 وهذي البدر سوط
 والسماوات نقاب!
 تم
 ترم
 تم
 كلنا من آدم نحن
 وما آدم إلا من تراب
 فوقه تسرح .. قطعان الذئاب


 صاحبة الجهالة

 مرة فكرت في نشر مقال 
 عن مآسي الاحتلال
 عن دفاع الحجر الاعزل
 عن مدفع أرباب النضال
 وعن الطفل الذي يحرق في الثوره
 كي يغرق في الثروه أشباه الرجال
 * * *
 قلب المسؤول أوراقي وقال:
 إجتنب أي عبارات تثير الإنفعال
 مثلاً:
 خفف ( مآسي )
 لم لا تكتب ( ماسي ) ؟
 أو مُواسي ؟
 أو أماسي ؟
 شكلها الحاضر إحراج لأصحاب الكراسي
 وتعريض بخط الإنعزال!
 إحذف ( المدفع )..
 كي تدفع عنك الاعتقال
 نحن في مرحلة السلم
 إحذف ( الارباب )
 لا رب سوى الله العظيم المتعال!
 إحذف الطفل ..
 فلا يحسن خلط الجد في لعب العيال
 إجذف ( الثوره )
 فالأوطان في افضل حال!
 إحذف الثروه والاشباه
 ماكل الذي يعرف ياهذا يقال
 قلت : إني لست ابليس
 وأنتم لا يجاريكم سوى ابليس
 في هذا المجال
 قال لي : كان هنا ..
 لكنه لم يتأقلم
 فأستقال!


 الجريمه والعقاب

 مرة قال لي أبي :
 إن الذباب 
 لا يعاب
 إنه أفضل منا
 فهو لا يقبل منا
 وهو لا ينكص جبنا
 وهو إن لم يلق ما ياكل
 يستوف الحساب
 ينشب الارجل في الارجل
 والاعين
 وألايدي
 ويجتاح الرقاب
 فله الجلد سماط
 ودم الناس شراب!
 * * *
 مرة قال لي ابي ...
 لكنه قال وغاب
 ولقد طال الغياب
 * * *
 قيل لي ان ابي مات غريقاً
 في السراب!
 ثيل : بل مات بداء ( التراخوما )!
 قيل : جراء اصطدام
 بالضباب
 قيل ما قيل وما اكثر ما قيل
 فراجعنا أطباء الحكومه
 فأفادونا أنها ليست ملومه
 ورأوا أن ابي 
 أهلكه ((حب الشباب))


 ما قبل البدايه

 كنت في الرجم حزينا
 دون أن اعرف للاحزان ادنى سبب!
 لم أكن اعرف جنسية أمي
 لم أكن اعرف ما دين ابي
 لم أكن اعرف اني عربي!
 آه لو كنت على علم بأمري
 كنت قطعت بنفسي حبل سري
 كنت نفست بنفسي وبأمي غضبي
 خوف أن تمخض بي
 خوف أن تقذف بي في الوطن المغترب
 خوف ان تحبل من بعدي بغيري
 ثم يغدو - دون ذنب
 عربياً .. في بلاد العرب


 توبه

 صاحبي كان يصلي
 - دون ترخيص -
 ويتلو بعض آيات الكتاب
 كان طفلا
 ولذا لم يتعرض للعقاب
 فلقد عزره القاضي
 وتاب!


 الرحمه فوق القانون

 ذات يوم
 رقص الشعب وغنى
 واحتسى بهجته حتى الثماله
 إذ رأى أول حاله
 تنعم البلده فيها بالعداله
 زعموا أن فتى سب نعاله
 فأحالوه الى القاضي
 ولم يعدم
 بدعوى شتم أصحاب الجلاله


 بدائل

 فتحت شباكها جارتنا
 فتحت قلبي أنا
 لمحة
 واندلعت نافورة الشمس
 وغاص الغد بالامس
 وقامت ضجه صامته ما بيننا!
 لم نقل شيئا..
 وقلنا كل شيء عندنا
 * * *
 يا اباها المؤمنا
 سألت النار من الشباك
 فافتح جنة الباب لنا
 - يااياها أننا.. -
 - لستم على مذهبنا -
 - لكننا -
 - لستم ذوي جاه -
 ولا اهل غنى
 - لكننا .. -
 - لستم تليقون بنا
 - لكننا -
 - شرفتنا !
 * * *
 أُغلق الباب..
 وظلت فتحتة الشباك جرحاً فاغراً
 ينزف أشلاء منى
 وخيالات انتحار
 ومواعيد زنى!


 حبيب الشعب

 صورة الحاكم في كل اتجاه
 أينما سرنا نراه!
 في المقاهي
 في الملاهي
 في الوزارات
 وفي الحارات
 والبارات
 والاسواق
 والتلفاز
 والمسرح
 وفي ظاهر جدران المصحات
 وفي داخل دورات المياه
 اينما سرنا نراه!
 * * *
 صورة الحاكم في كل اتجاه
 باسم 
 في بلد يبكي من القهر بكاه
 مشرق 
 في بلد تلهو الليالي في ضحاه
 ناعم
 في بلد حتى بلاياه
 بأنواع البلابا مبتلاه
 صادح
 في بلد معتقل الصوت
 ومنزوع الشفاه
 سالم
 في بلد يعدم فيه الناس
 بالاف يومياً
 بدعوى الاشتباه
 * * *
 صورة الحاكم في كل اتجاه
 نعمة منه علينا
 اذ نرى حين نراه
 انه لما يزل حيا
 ... وما زلنا على قيد الحياه !


 المعجزه

 مات خالي
 هكذا!!
 دون اغتيال
 دون أن يشنق سهوا!
 دون ان يسقط بالصدفه مسموماً
 خلال الاعتقال
 مات خالي
 ميتة اغرب مما في الخيال
 أسلم الروح لعزرائيل سراً
 ومضى حراً محاطا بالامان
 فدفناه
 وعدنا نتلقى فيه من اصحابنا 
 ..اسمى التهاني !


 الغريب

 كل ما بلدتي
 يملأ قلبي بالكمد
 بلدتي غربة روح وجسد
 غربة من غير حد
 عربة فيها الملايين
 وما فيها أحد
 غربة موصولة
 تبدأ في المهد
 ولا عودة منها للأبد
 * * *
 شئت أن أغتال موتي
 فتسلحت بصوتي :
 أيها الشعر لقد طال ألامد
 أهلكتني غربتي أيها الشعر
 فكن أنت البلد
 نجني من بلدة لا صوت يغشاها
 سوى صوت السكوت!
 والقبور انتشرت فيها على شكل بيوت
 مات حتى الموت
 والحاكم فيها لا يموت!
 ذر صوتي أيها الشعر بروقاً
 في مفازات الرمد
 وناراً في شرايين البرد
 القه أفعى
 إلى أفئدة الحكام تسعى
 وآفلق البحر
 وأطلقه على نحر الأساطيل
 وأعناق المساطيل
 وطهر من بقاياهم قذرات الزبد
 إن فرعون طغى يايها الشعر
 فأيقظ من رقد
 قل هو الله أحد
 قل هو الله احد
 قل هو الله أحد
 * * *
 قالها الشعر 
 ومد الصوت , والصوت نفد
 وأتى من بعد بعد
 واهن الروح محاطاً بالرصد
 فوق أشداق دراويش
 يمدون صدى صوتي على نحري
 حبلاً من مسد
 ويصيحون (( مدد ))!


 علامة الموت

 يوم ميلادي
 تعلقت بأجراس البكاء
 فأفاقت حزن , على صوتي
 وفزت في ظلام البيت أسراب الضياء
 وتداعى الاصدقاء
 يتقصون الخبر
 ثم لما علموا أني ذكر
 أجهشوا .. بالضحك
 قالوا لابي ساعة تقديم التهاني:
 يالها من كبرياء
 صوته جاوز اعنان السماء
 عظم الله لك الأجر
 على قدر البلاء


 مرسوم

 نحن لسنا فقراء
 بلغت ثروتنا مليون فقر
 وغدا الفقر لدى أمثالنا
 وصفاً جديداً لدى أمثالنا !
 وحده الفقر لدينا
 كان أغنى الاغنياء!
 * * *
 بيتنا كان عراء
 والشبابيك هواء قارس
 والسقف ماء!
 فشكونا أمورنا عند ولي الأمر
 فأغتم
 ونادى الخبراء
 وجميع الوزراء
 وأقيمت ندوه واسعه
 نوقش فيها وضع ( ايرلندا )
 وأنف ( الجيوكندا )
 وفساتين ( أميلدا )
 وقضايا ( هولولولو )
 وبطولات جيوش الحلفاء !
 ثم بعد الأخذ والرد
 صباحاً ومساءً
 أصدر الحاكم مرسوماً
 بإلغاء الشتاء!


 تبليط

 رصفوا البلده يومياً
 بالبلاط
 ثم لما وضعوا فيه الملاط
 منعوا أي نشاط
 فالتزمنا الدور
 حتى يتأتى للملاط
 زمن كاف لكي يلصق جداً
 بالبلاط


 جدلية

 كان جاري ملحداً
 لكنه يؤمن جداً
 بأبي ذر الغفاري
 (بروليتاري))!
 رائد للاشتراكيه في هذي
 الصحاري!
 كان جاري
 يضع الراكب من تحت الحمار!
 قلت : هذا رجل آمن بالله
 وقد جاهد في الله
 بأمر الله
 في عصر الغبار
 قبل تدليك (( الديالكتيك ))
 او عصر البخار!
 قال : إن صح وجود الله
 فالله إذن
 أول موجود يساري !


 إصلاح زراعي

 قرر الحاكم إصلاح الزراعة
 عين الفلاح شرطي مرور
 وأبنة الفلاح بياعة فول
 وأبنه نادل مقهى
 في نقابات الصناعة!
 وأخيراً
 عين المحراث في القسم الفولوكلوري
 والثور . مديراً للإذاعة!
 * * *
 قفزة نوعية في الأقتصاد
 أصبحت بلدتنا الأولى
 بتصدير الجراد
 وبأنتاج المجاعة!



 المنشق

 أكثر الأشياء في بلدتنا
 الأحزاب
 والفقر
 وحالات الطلاق
 عندنا عشرة أحزاب ونصف الحزب
 في كل زقاق!
 كلها تسعى الى نبذ الشقاق!
 كلها ينشق في الساعة شقين
 وينشق على الشقين شقان
 وينشقان عن شقيهما
 من اجل تحقيق الوفاق!
 جمرات تتهاوى شرراً
 والبرد باق
 ثم لا يبقى لها 
 إلا رماد الإحتراق!
 * * *
 لم يعد عندي رفيق
 رغم أن البلدة أكتظت
 بآلاف الرفاق
 ولذا 
 شكلت من نفسي حزباً
 ثم إني
 - مثل كل الناس -
 أعلنت على الحزب انشقاقي !



 ما بعد النهاية

 إني المشنوق أعلاه
 على جبل القوافي
 خُنت خوفي وأرتجافي
 وتعريت من الزيف
 وأعلنت عن العهر انحرافي
 وأرتكبت الصدق كي أكتب شعراً
 وأقترفت الشعر كي أكتب فجراً
 وتمردت على أنظمة خوفي
 وحكامٍ خرافِ
 وعلى ذلك..
 وقعت إعترافي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*
صمت من أجل غزة! 

تحيط خاصرتها بالألغام .. وتنفجر .. لا هو موت .. ولا هو انتحار
انه أسلوب غـزة فی إعلان جدارتها بالحياة
منذ أربع سنوات ولحم غـزة يتطاير شظايا قذائف
لا هو سحر ولا هو أعجوبة، انه سلاح غـزة فی الدفاع عن بقائها وفی استنزاف العدو
ومنذ أربع سنوات والعدو مبتهج بأحلامه.. مفتون بمغازلة الزمن .. إلا فی غـزة
لأن غـزة بعيدة عن أقاربها ولصيقة بالأعداء .. لأن غـزة جزيرة کلما انفجرت، وهی لا تکف عن الإنفجار،
خدشت وجه العدو وکسرت أحلامه وصدته عن الرضا بالزمن.
لأن الزمن فی غـزة شيء آخر ..
لأن الزمن فی غـزة ليس عنصراً محايداً

انه لا يدفع الناس إلى برودة التأمل... ولکنه يدفعهم إلى الإنفجار والارتطام بالحقيقة.
الزمن هناك لا يأخذ الأطفال من الطفولة إلى الشيخوخة ولکنه يجعلهم رجالاً فی أول لقاء مع العدو 
ليس الزمن فی غـزة استرخاء ولكنه اقتحام الظهيرة المشتعلة
لأن القيم فی غـزة تختلف .. تختلف .. تختلف
القيمة الوحيدة للانسان المحتل هی مدى مقاومته للإحتلال... هذه هی المنافسة الوحيدة هناك.
وغـزة أدمنت معرفة هذه القيمة النبيلة القاسية .. لم تتعلمها من الکتب ولا من الدورات الدراسية العاجلة
ولا من أبواق الدعاية العالية الصوت ولا من الأناشيد. لقد تعلمتها بالتجربة وحدها وبالعمل الذی لا يکون
إلا من أجل الاعلان والصورة
ان غـزة لا تباهى بأسلحتها وثوريتها وميزانيتها. انها تقدم لحمها المر وتتصرف بإرادتها وتسکب دمها
وغزة لا تتقن الخطابة .. ليس لغزة حنجرة ..مسام جلدها هي التی تتکلم عرقاً ودماً وحرائق .
من هنا يکرهها العدو حتى القتل . ويخافها حتى الجريمة . ويسعى إلى إغراقها فی البحر او فی الصحراء او فی الدم
من هنا يحبها أقاربها وأصدقاؤها على استحياء يصل إلى الغيرة والخوف أحياناً . لأن غزة هی الدرس الوحشي والنموذج المشرق للاعداء والاصدقاء على السواء .
ليست غزة أجمل المدن ..
ليس شاطئها أشد زرقة من شواطئ المدن العربية
وليس برتقالها أجمل برتقال على حوض البحر الأبيض .
وليست غزة أغنى المدن ..
وليست أرقى المدن وليست أکبر المدن. ولکنها تعادل تاريخ أمة. لأنها أشد قبحاً فی عيون الأعداء، وفقراً وبؤساً وشراسة. لأنها أشدنا قدرة على تعکير مزاج العدو وراحته، لأنها کابوسه، لأنها برتقال ملغوم، وأطفال بلا طفولة وشيوخ بلا شيخوخة، ونساء بلا رغبات، لأنها کذلك فهی أجملنا وأصفانا وأغنانا وأکثرنا جدارة بالحب.
نظلمها حين نبحث عن أشعارها فلا نشوهن جمال غزة، أجمل ما فيها انها خالية من الشعر، فی وقت حاولنا أن ننتصر فيه على العدو بالقصائد فصدقنا أنفسنا وابتهجنا حين رأينا العدو يترکنا نغنی .. وترکناه ينتصر ثم جفننا القصائد عن شفاهنا، فرأينا العدو وقد أتم بناء المدن والحصون والشوارع .
ونظلم غزة حين نحولها إلى أسطورة لأننا سنکرهها حين نکتشف أنها ليست أکثر من مدينة فقيرة صغيرة تقاوم
وحين نتساءل: ما الذي جعلها أسطورة؟
سنحطم کل مرايانا ونبکي لو کانت فينا کرامة أو نلعنها لو رفضنا أن نثور على أنفسنا
ونظلم غزة لو مجدناها لأن الافتتان بها سيأخذنا إلى حد الانتظار، وغزة لا تجیء الينا غزة لا تحررنا ليست لغزة خيول ولا طائرات ولا عصى سحرية ولا مکاتب فی العواصم، ان غزة تحرر نفسها من صفاتنا ولغتنا ومن غزاتها فی وقت واحد وحين نلتقی بها – ذات حلم – ربما لن تعرفنا، لأن غزة من مواليد النار ونحن من مواليد الانتظار والبکاء على الديار
صحيح ان لغزة ظروفاً خاصة وتقاليد ثورية خاصة
ولکن سرها ليس لغزا: مقاومتها شعبية متلاحمة تعرف ماذا تريد (تريد طرد العدو من ثيابها)
وعلاقة المقاومة فيها بالجماهير هی علاقة الجلد بالعظم. وليست علاقة المدرس بالطلبة.
لم تتحول المقاومة فی غزة إلى وظيفة و لم تتحول المقاومة فی غزة إلى مؤسسة
لم تقبل وصاية أحد ولم تعلق مصيرها على توقيع أحد أو بصمة أحد
ولا يهمها کثيراً أن نعرف اسمها وصورتها وفصاحتها لم تصدق أنها مادة أعلامية، لم تتأهب لعدسات التصوير ولم تضع معجون الابتسام على وجهه.
لا هی تريد .. ولا نحن نريد
من هنا تکون غزة تجارة خاسرة للسماسرة ومن هنا تکون کنزاً معنوياً واخلاقياً لا يقدر لکل العرب
ومن جمال غزة أن أصواتنا لا تصل إليها لا شيء يشغلها، لا شيء يدير قبضتها عن وجه العدو، لا أشكال الحکم فی الدولة الفلسطينية التی سننشئها على الجانب الشرقی من القمر، أو على الجانب الغربی من المريخ حين يتم اکتشافه، انها منکبة على الرفض .. الجوع والرفض والعطش والرفض التشرد والرفض التعذيب والرفض الحصار والرفض والموت والرفض.
قد ينتصر الأعداء على غزة (وقد ينتصر البحر الهائج على جزيرة قد يقطعون کل أشجارها)
قد يکسرون عظامها
قد يزرعون الدبابات فی أحشاء اطفالها ونسائها وقد برمونها فی البحر أو الرمل أو الدم ولکنها
 لن تکرر الأكاذيب ولن تقول للغزاة: نعم
وستستمر فی الانفجار
لا هو موت ولا هو انتحار ولکنه أسلوب غزة فی اعلان جدارتها بالحياة ...
فاصلة:
وستستمر فی الانفجار
لا هو موت ولا هو انتحار ولکنه أسلوب غزة فی اعلان جدارتها بالحياة.*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ديوان الساعة - أحمد مطر 
 مطلع
*في ساعةٍ واحدةٍ* 
*أَجمعُ خمسينَ سَنَةْ* 
*أَزمنةً وأمكنةْ* 
*وأَطرحُ الوجوهَ في وجوهها الملوّنةْ* 
*مُخلِصةً ، وخائنةْ* 
*ثائِرةً ، ومُذعنةْ* 
*مَدينةً ، ودائِنةْ* 
*وأضربُ الأرقامَ* 
*إنْ لم تلبسِ المخالبْ* 
*وأَلدغُ العقربَ بالعقاربْ* 
*وأُنطِقُ الصمتَ بكُلِّ الألسنةْ* 
*وأنتضي جِلْدَ السلاطيِن*
*نِعالاً لحفاةِ السلطنةْ !*  

 *الساعة* 
 *دائِرةٌ ضَيِّقةٌ ،*
*وهاربٌ مُدانْ* 
*أَمامَهُ وَخَلْفَهُ يركضُ مُخبرانْ .*
*هذا هو الزمانْ !*  
 *لبان*
*ماذا نَملِكُ* 
*مِن لَحظاتِ العُمْرِ المُضحِكْ ؟*
*ماذا نَملِكْ ؟*
*العُمْرُ لُبانٌ في حَلْقِ الساعةِ* 
*والساعةُ غانِيةٌ تَعلِكْ* 
*تِكْ......تِكْ*
*تِكْ.....تِكْ*
*تـِــــــــكْ*
*تـِــــــــكْ !*  
 *سبب*
*ـ لِمَ لا تُذْعِنُ ، يوماً ، للعصيانْ ؟*
*لِمَ لا تَكتمُ أنفاسَ الكِتمانْ ؟*
*لِمَ لا تشكو* 
*هَذي الأرقامُ المرصوصةُ للجُدرانْ ؟*
*ــ الجدْرانُ لها آذانْ !*  

 *محبوس* 
 *حِينَ أَلقى نظرةً منتقِدةْ* 
*لقياداتِ النظامِ الفاسدةْ* 
*حُبِسَ ( التاريخُ )*
*في زنزانةٍ مُنفَرِدَةْ !*  
 *الخاسر*
*عِندما يَلتحمُ العَقربُ بالعقربِ* 
*لا تُقْتَلُ إلاّ اللحظاتْ* 
*كم أَقاما من حروبٍ* 
*ثم قاما ، دونما جُرحٍ ،* 
*وَجَيشُ الوقتِ ماتْ !*  
 *رقاص*
*يَخفِقُ ( الرقّاصُ ) صُبحاً ومَساءْ .*
*ويَظُنُّ البُسطاءْ* 
*أَنّهُ يرقصُ !* 
*لا يا هؤلاءْ .*
*هو مشنوقٌ* 
*ولا يدري بما يفعلُهُ فيهِ الهواءْ !*  

 *درس*
*ساعةُ الرملِ بلادٌ* 
*لا تُحبُّ الإستلابْ* 
*كُلَّما أفرغَها الوقتُ من الروحِ* 
*استعادتْ روحَها* 
*........ بالانقلابْ !*  
 *المواكب*
*صامتةً* 
*تزدحمُ الأرقامُ في الجوانبْ* 
*صامتةً تُراقِبُ المواكبْ :*
*ثانيةٌ ، مَرَّ الرئيسُ المفتدى* 
*دقيقةٌ ، مَرَّ الأميُر المفتدى .*
*و.. ساعةٌ ، مَرَّ المليكُ المفتدى* 
*ويضربُ الطبلُ على خَطْوِ ذوي المراتِبْ .*
*تُعبِّرُ الأرقامُ عن أفكارِها* 
*في سِرِّها.* 
*تقولُ : مهما اختلفتْ سيماؤهمْ* 
*واختلفتْ أسماؤهمْ* 
*فَسُمُّهمْ مُوَحَّدٌ* 
*وكُلُّهمْ ( عقاربْ ) !*  
 *جدل*
*( الساعةُ الآنَ .. تمامُ العاشِرةْ )*
*ـ فَخْذانِ مفتوحانِ* 
*.. هَذي عاهرةْ !* 
*ــ مِروَحةٌ .. و( حاسبٌ )*
*.. بلْ هذهِ طائرةٌ مُفكِّرةْ* 
*ــ لا .. بلْ خليجٌ* 
*والأساطيلُ على أطرافهِ مُنتشِرةْ .*
*ـ المعذرةْ .*
*يا أصدقائي المعذرةْ .*
*كُلُّ الذي تَرَونهُ حَقٌّ*
*.. فهذى دُوَلٌ مُستَعْمَرةْ !*  
 *طوارئ*
*طائرةٌ تُمَشِّطُ الأجواءْ .*
*بارجةٌ تكشِطُ جِلْدَ الماءْ .*
*زوارقٌ حَربيَّةٌ* 
*غَصَّتْ بها الأرجاءْ*
*ماذا جرى ؟*
*ــ طوارئٌ .. كما ترى .* 
*العاملونَ انتفضوا* 
*.. وأغلقوا ( الميناءْ ) !*  

 *تحقِيق*
*كم تُعاني* 
*من هَوانٍ وامتهانِ* 
*كم تُعاني !* 
*هذهِ الأرقامُ* 
*في دائرةِ الأمنِ انحنَتْ ،*
*ليلَ نهارْ* 
*وجهُها نحوَ الجدارْ* 
*وعلى أجسادِها يَشتغِلُ السَّوْطُ* 
*على مَرِّ الثواني !*  

 *إنتفاضَة*
*- كم حَجَراً في هذهِ الساعةِ ؟*
*- ما زال بها إثنا عَشَرْ* 
*- إرمِ الحجَرْ* 
*يمتشقُ العَدوُّ بندقيّهً* 
*ويرسلُ النارَ عليهمْ كالمَطَرْ* 
*لكنّما* 
*هُمْ صامتونَ كالحجَرْ* 
*وصامدونَ كالحجَرْ* 
*ونازلونَ فوقَهُ مِثلَ القضاءِ و القَدرْ .*
*- إرمِ الحجَرْ* 
*إرمِ الحجَرْ .*
*ليسَ لهم إذاعةٌ* 
*وليسَ عندهم صُوَرْ* 
*وليسَ بينهمْ غَجَرْ* 
*يمتشقونَ ... طبلةً* 
*ويفتحونَ ... مؤتَمَرْ !*
*- إرمِ الحجَرْ* 
*إرمِ الحجَرْ .*
*يُفَتِّشُ العَدوُّ عن إقدامهِ* 
*يبحثُ عن أقدامهِ* 
*فلا يرى لها أثَرْ* 
*- إرمِ الحجَرْ .*
*يُبْصرُ حَفْلَ رجمهِ* 
*يُبْصرُ ثُقْلَ جسمهِ* 
*يُبْصرُ فَقْدَ عَزْمهِ* 
*يُبْصِرُ فُقْدانَ البَصَرْ* 
*- إرمِ الحجَرْ* 
*إرمِ الحجَرْ .*
*ليسَ لهم أرديةٌ* 
*من ( سانِ لورانَ )*
*ومن ( بيار كاردانَ )*
*ولا فنادقٌ* 
*من جِلْدِ سُكّانِ الحُفْرْ* 
*إرمِ الحجَرْ* 
*ليس لديهم ثروةٌ عِبريّةٌ* 
*أو ثورةٌ عُذريّةٌ* 
*أو دولةٌ* 
*للإصطيافِ والسَّفَرْ* 
*دولتُهم من حَجَرٍ* 
*وتُستعادُ بالحجَرْ .* 
*- إرمِ الحجَرْ* 
*إرمِ الحجَرْ .*
*عاصفةٌ من حجرٍ تصفعُ هاماتِ الشَجَرْ* 
*تندلعُ الأَطيارُ في آفاقِها* 
*وتَذهَلُ الأشجارُ عن أوراقِها* 
*وتحتَ وابلِ الحجَرْ* 
*يسقطُ يانعُ الثَمَرْ .* 
*- كم حجراً في هذه الساعةِ ؟*
*- فيها وطنٌ .* 
*فيها منايا تُحتضَرْ .*
*فيها ظلامٌ فارقَ الروحَ* 
*.. وصُبحٌ مُنتظَرْ !*  
 *هدَايا*
*مَفازَةٌ قاحلةٌ تَلوحُ فيها بِئرْ* 
*مِن حَوْلِها مَضاربٌ يُفيقُ فيها السُّكرْ* 
*وَيَستغيثُ العِهْرُ مما نالَهُ* 
*في جوفِها من عِهرْ !*
*وَبَيْنَها يدورُ في تثاقُلٍ شيءٌ قبيحُ القِصرْ.* 
*يُوزِّع الساعاتِ والأَقلامْ* 
*على دُمَىَ الإعلامْ* 
*على زُناةِ الفِكرْ* 
*على حُواةِ الشِعرْ* 
*على أساطين الهوىَ* 
*على حُماةِ الكُفرْ .*
*- من هُوَ ذا ؟*
*- هذا طويلُ العُمرْ !*  
 *حِصَار*
*ها هوَ ذا ( يَزيدْ )*
*صباحَ يومِ عيدْ* 
*يُخَضِّبُ الكعبةَ بالدماءِ من جديدْ.* 
*إنّي أرى مُصَفَّحاتٍ حَوْلَها* 
*تقذفُها بالنارِ والحديدْ .*
*وطائراتٍ فوقَها* 
*تقذفُ بالمزيدْ* 
*هذا ( جُهَيْمانُ )*
*يُسَوِّي رأسَهُ الدامي* 
*ويدعو للعُلا صَحْبَهْ* 
*يُقسِمُ بالكعبَةْ* 
*أن يَتركَ الكِلْمةَ رُعباً خالِداً* 
*للملكِ السَعيدْ !*  
 *إعْدَام*
*ها هيَ ذي طائِرةٌ تَغشى سماءَ البيدْ* 
*من فوقِها مملكةُ اللهِ* 
*ومن أسفَلِها مملكةُ العبيدْ .* 
*ها هيَ تُلقي جُثَّةً !*
*لِلّهِ ما أثقَلَها !*
*أأمّةٌ قد أُلقِيَتْ .. أَم ( ناصرُ السعيدْ )؟!*
*لا فرقَ ما بينَهما* 
*كلاهُما شهيدْ .*
*( ناصرُ ) يَهوي عالياً ملاقياً رَبَّهْ* 
*يَجرُّ خَلْفَ ظهرهِ ، إلى العُلا ، شَعبَهْ* 
*يُقسِمُ بالكعبةْ* 
*أن يتركَ الكِلْمةَ وَعْياً قاتلاً* 
*للملكِ البليدْ !*  
 *الحفلة*
*في باحةِ قصرِ السُّلطانْ* 
*راقِصةٌ كغُصين البانْ* 
*يَفْتلُها إيقاعُ الطبلةْ* 
*( تِكْ تِكْ .. تِكْ تِكْ )*
*والسُلطانُ التِّنْبَلُ* 
*بيَن الحينِ وبينَ الحينِ* 
*يُراودُ جاريةً عن قُبلَةْ* 
*ويراوِدُها …*
*( ليسَ الآنْ ) .*
*ويراودها .. ( ليسَ الــ…. آنْ )*
*ويُرا.. وِدُها* 
*فإذا انتصفَ اللّيلُ ، تَراخَتْ* 
*وطواها بينَ الأحضانْ !*
*والحُرّاس المنتشرونَ بكلِّ مَكانْ* 
*سَدّوا ثَغَراتِ الحيطانْ* 
*وأحاطوا جِدًّا بالحفلَةْ* 
*كيْ لا يَخدِشَ إرهابيٌّ* 
*أمْنَ الدّولةْ !*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

تقارير سرية من أرض قمعستان - نزار قباني

 لم يبق فيهم لا ابو بكر .. ولا عثمان
جميعهم هياكل عظمية في متحف الزمان
تساقط الفرسان عن سروجهم
واعلنت دويلة الخصيان
واعتقل المؤذنون في بيوتهم
والغي الاذان...
جميعهم .. تضخمت اثدائهم
واصبحوا نسوان
جميعهم يأتيهم الحيض ومشغولون بالحمل
وبالرضاعة...
جميعهم قد ذبحوا خيولهم
وارتهنوا سيوفهم
وقدموا نساءهم هدية لقائد الرومان
ما كان يدعى ببلاد الشام يوما
صار في الجغرافيا...
يدعى (يهودستان)
الله ... يا زمان 
لم يبق في دفاتر التاريخ
لا سيف ولا حصان
جميعهم قد تركوا نعالهم
وهربوا اموالهم
وخلفوا وراءهم اطفالهم
وانسحبوا الى مقاهي الموت والنسيان
جميعهم تخنثوا...
تكحلوا...
تعطروا...
تمايلوا اغصان خيزران
حتى تظن خالدا ... سوزان
ومريما .. مروان
الله ... يا زمان... 
جميعهم موتى ... ولم يبق سوى لبنان
يلبس في كل صباح كفنا
ويشعل الجنوب اصرارا وعنفوان
جميعهم قد دخلوا جحورهم
واستمتعوا بالمسك, والنساء, والريحان
جميعهم مدجن, مروض, منافق, مزدوج .. جبان
ووحده لبنان
يصفع امريكا بلا هوادة
ويشعل المياه والشطان
في حين الف حاكم مؤمرك
يأخذها بالصدر والاحضان
هل ممكن ان يعقد الانسان صلحا دائما مع الهوان؟
الله ... يا زمان .. 
هل تعرفون من انا
مواطن يسكن في دولة (قمعستان)
وهذه الدولة ليست نكتة مصرية
او صورة منقولة عن كتب البديع والبيان
فأرض (قمعستان) جاء ذكرها
في معجم البلدان ...
وان من اهم صادراتها
حقائبا جلدية
مصنوعة من جسد الانسان
الله ... يا زمان ... 
هل تطلبون نبذة صغيرة عن ارض (قمعستان)
تلك التي تمتد من شمال افريقيا
الى بلاد نفطستان
تلك التي تمتد من شواطئ القهر الى شواطئ
القتل
الى شواطئ السحل, الى شواطئ الاحزان ..
وسيفها يمتد بين مدخل الشريان والشريان
ملوكها يقرفصون فوق رقبة الشعوب بالوراثة
ويكرهون الورق الابيض, والمداد, والاقلام بالوراثة
واول البنود في دستورها:
يقضي بأن تلغى غريزة الكلام في الانسان
الله ... يا زمان ... 
هل تعرفون من انا؟
مواطن يسكن في دولة (قمعستان)
مواطن...
يحلم في يوم من الايام ان يصبح في مرتبة الحيوان
مواطن يخاف ان يجلس في المقهى .. لكي
لا تطلع الدولة من غياهب الفنجان
مواطن ان يخاف ان يقرب زوجته
قبيل ان تراقب المباحث المكان
مواطن انا من شعب قمعستان
اخاف ان ادخل اي مسجد
كي لا يقال اني رجل يمارس الايمان
كي لا يقول المخبر السري:
اني كنت اتلو سورة الرحمن
الله ... يا زمان ... 
هل تعرفون الان ما دولة (قمعستان)؟
تلك التي الفها .. لحنها ..
اخرجها للشيطان
هل تعرفون هذه الدويلة العجيبة؟
حيث دخول المرء للمرحاض يحتاج الى قرار
والشمس كي تطلع تحتاج الى قرار
والديك كي يصبيح يحتاج الى قرار
ورغبة الزوجين في الانجاب
تحتاج الى قرار
وشعر من احبها
يمنعه الشرطي ان يطير في الريح
بلا قرار 
ما اردأ الاحوال في دولة (قمعستان)
حيث الذكور نسخة من النساء
حيث النساء نسخة من الذكور
حيث التراب يكره البذور
وحيث كل طائر يخاف بقية الطيور
وصاحب القرار يحتاج الى قرار
تلك هي الاحوال في دولة (قمعستان)
الله ... يا زمان ... 
يا اصدقائي :
انني مواطن يسكن مدينة ليس بها سكان
ليس لها شوارع
ليس لها ارصفة
ليس لها نوافذ
ليس لها جدران
ليس بها جرائد
غير التي تطبعها مطابع السلطان ...
عنوانها؟
اخاف ان ابوح بالعنوان
كل الذي اعرفه
ان الذي يقود الحظ الى مدينتي
يرحمه الرحمن ... 
يا اصدقائي :
ما هو الشعر اذا لم يعلن العصيان؟
وما هو الشعر اذا لم يسقط الطغاة ... والطغيان؟
وما هو الشعر اذا لم يحدث الزلزال
في الزمان والمكان؟
وما هو الشعر اذا لم يخلع التاج الذي يلبسه
كسرى انوشروان؟ 
من اجل هذا اعلن العصيان
باسم الملايين التي تجهل حتى الان ما هو النهار
وما هو الفارق بين الغصن والعصفور
وما هو الفارق بين الورد والمنثور
وما هو الفارق بين النهد والرمانة
وما هو الفارق بين البحر والزنزانة
وما هو الفارق بين القمر الاخضر والقرنفلة
وبين حد كلمة شجاعة,
وبين خد المقصلة ... 
من اجل هذا اعلن العصيان
باسم الملايين التي تساق نحو الذبح كالقطعان
باسم الذين انتزعت اجفانهم
واقتلعت اسنانهم
وذوبوا في حامض الكبريت كالديدان
باسم الذين ما لهم صوت ...
ولا رأي ...
ولا لسان ...
سأعلن العصيان ... 
من اجل هذا اعلن العصيان
باسم الجماهير التي تجلس كالابقار
تحت الشاشة الصغيرة
باسم الجماهير التي يسقونها الولاء
بالملاعق الكبيرة
باسم الجماهير التي تركب كالبعير
من مشرق الشمس الى مغربها
تركب كالبعير ...
وما لها من الحقوق غير حق الماء والشعير
وما لها من الطموح غير ان تأخذ للحلاق زوجة الامير
او ابنة الامير ...
او كلبة الامير ...
باسم الجماهير التي تضرع لله لكي يديم القائد العظيم
وحزمة البرسيم ... 
يا اصدقاء الشعر:
اني شجر النار, واني كاهن الاشواق
والناطق الرسمي عن خمسين مليونا من العشاق
على يدي ينام اهل الحب والحنين
فمرة اجعلهم حمائما
ومرة اجعلهم اشجار ياسمين
يا اصدقائي ...
انني الجرح الذي يرفض دوما
سلطة السكين ... 
يا اصدقائي الرائعين:
انا الشفاه للذين ما لهم شفاه
انا العيون للذين ما لهم عيون
انا كتاب البحر للذين ليس يقرأون
انا الكتابات التي يحفرها الدمع على عنابر السجزن
انا كهذا العصر, يا حبيبتي
اواجه الجنون بالجنون
واكسر الاشياء في طفولة
وفي دمي, رائحة الثورة والليمون ...
انا كما عرفتموني دائما
هوايني ان اكسر القانون
انا كما عرفتموني دائما
اكون بالشعر ... والا لا اريد ان اكون ... 
يا اصدقائي:
انتم الشعر الحقيقي
ولا يهم ان يضحك ... او يعبس ...
او ان يغضب السلطان
انتم سلا طيني ...
ومنكم استمد المجد, والقوة , والسلطان ...
قصائدي ممنوعة ...
في المدن التي تنام فوق الملح والحجارة
قصائدي ممنوعة ...
لانها تحمل للانسان عطر الحب, والحضارة
قصائدي مرفوضة ...
لانها لكل بيت تحمل البشارة
يا اصدقائي:
اني ما زلت بانتظاركم
لنوقد الشرارة ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

نزار قباني   هوامش على دفتر النكسة   كتبت في أعقاب نكسة حزيران (يونيو) 1967  1   أنعي لكم، يا أصدقائي، اللغةَ القديمه   والكتبَ القديمه    أنعي لكم..    كلامَنا المثقوبَ، كالأحذيةِ القديمه..    ومفرداتِ العهرِ، والهجاءِ، والشتيمه    أنعي لكم.. أنعي لكم    نهايةَ الفكرِ الذي قادَ إلى الهزيمه    2    مالحةٌ في فمِنا القصائد    مالحةٌ ضفائرُ النساء    والليلُ، والأستارُ، والمقاعد    مالحةٌ أمامنا الأشياء    3    يا وطني الحزين    حوّلتَني بلحظةٍ    من شاعرٍ يكتبُ الحبَّ والحنين    لشاعرٍ يكتبُ بالسكين    4    لأنَّ ما نحسّهُ أكبرُ من أوراقنا    لا بدَّ أن نخجلَ من أشعارنا    5    إذا خسرنا الحربَ لا غرابهْ    لأننا ندخُلها..    بكلِّ ما يملكُ الشرقيُّ من مواهبِ الخطابهْ    بالعنترياتِ التي ما قتلت ذبابهْ    لأننا ندخلها..    بمنطقِ الطبلةِ والربابهْ    6    السرُّ في مأساتنا    صراخنا أضخمُ من أصواتنا    وسيفُنا أطولُ من قاماتنا    7    خلاصةُ القضيّهْ    توجزُ في عبارهْ    لقد لبسنا قشرةَ الحضارهْ    والروحُ جاهليّهْ...    8    بالنّايِ والمزمار..    لا يحدثُ انتصار    9    كلّفَنا ارتجالُنا    خمسينَ ألفَ خيمةٍ جديدهْ    10    لا تلعنوا السماءْ    إذا تخلّت عنكمُ..    لا تلعنوا الظروفْ    فالله يؤتي النصرَ من يشاءْ    وليس حدّاداً لديكم.. يصنعُ السيوفْ    11    يوجعُني أن أسمعَ الأنباءَ في الصباحْ    يوجعُني.. أن أسمعَ النُّباحْ..    12    ما دخلَ اليهودُ من حدودِنا    وإنما..    تسرّبوا كالنملِ.. من عيوبنا    13    خمسةُ آلافِ سنهْ..    ونحنُ في السردابْ    ذقوننا طويلةٌ    نقودنا مجهولةٌ    عيوننا مرافئُ الذبابْ    يا أصدقائي:    جرّبوا أن تكسروا الأبوابْ    أن تغسلوا أفكاركم، وتغسلوا الأثوابْ    يا أصدقائي:    جرّبوا أن تقرؤوا كتابْ..    أن تكتبوا كتابْ    أن تزرعوا الحروفَ، والرُّمانَ، والأعنابْ    أن تبحروا إلى بلادِ الثلجِ والضبابْ    فالناسُ يجهلونكم.. في خارجِ السردابْ    الناسُ يحسبونكم نوعاً من الذئابْ...    14    جلودُنا ميتةُ الإحساسْ    أرواحُنا تشكو منَ الإفلاسْ    أيامنا تدورُ بين الزارِ، والشطرنجِ، والنعاسْ    هل نحنُ "خيرُ أمةٍ قد أخرجت للناسْ" ؟...    15    كانَ بوسعِ نفطنا الدافقِ بالصحاري    أن يستحيلَ خنجراً..    من لهبٍ ونارِ..    لكنهُ..    واخجلةَ الأشرافِ من قريشٍ    وخجلةَ الأحرارِ من أوسٍ ومن نزارِ    يراقُ تحتَ أرجلِ الجواري...    16    نركضُ في الشوارعِ    نحملُ تحتَ إبطنا الحبالا..    نمارسُ السَحْلَ بلا تبصُّرٍ    نحطّمُ الزجاجَ والأقفالا..    نمدحُ كالضفادعِ    نشتمُ كالضفادعِ    نجعلُ من أقزامنا أبطالا..    نجعلُ من أشرافنا أنذالا..    نرتجلُ البطولةَ ارتجالا..    نقعدُ في الجوامعِ..    تنابلاً.. كُسالى    نشطرُ الأبياتَ، أو نؤلّفُ الأمثالا..    ونشحذُ النصرَ على عدوِّنا..    من عندهِ تعالى...    17    لو أحدٌ يمنحني الأمانْ..    لو كنتُ أستطيعُ أن أقابلَ السلطانْ    قلتُ لهُ: يا سيّدي السلطانْ    كلابكَ المفترساتُ مزّقت ردائي    ومخبروكَ دائماً ورائي..    عيونهم ورائي..    أنوفهم ورائي..    أقدامهم ورائي..    كالقدرِ المحتومِ، كالقضاءِ    يستجوبونَ زوجتي    ويكتبونَ عندهم..    أسماءَ أصدقائي..    يا حضرةَ السلطانْ    لأنني اقتربتُ من أسواركَ الصمَّاءِ    لأنني..    حاولتُ أن أكشفَ عن حزني.. وعن بلائي    ضُربتُ بالحذاءِ..    أرغمني جندُكَ أن آكُلَ من حذائي    يا سيّدي..    يا سيّدي السلطانْ    لقد خسرتَ الحربَ مرتينْ    لأنَّ نصفَ شعبنا.. ليسَ لهُ لسانْ    ما قيمةُ الشعبِ الذي ليسَ لهُ لسانْ؟    لأنَّ نصفَ شعبنا..    محاصرٌ كالنملِ والجرذانْ..    في داخلِ الجدرانْ..    لو أحدٌ يمنحُني الأمانْ    من عسكرِ السلطانْ..    قُلتُ لهُ: لقد خسرتَ الحربَ مرتينْ..    لأنكَ انفصلتَ عن قضيةِ الإنسانْ..    18    لو أننا لم ندفنِ الوحدةَ في الترابْ    لو لم نمزّقْ جسمَها الطَّريَّ بالحرابْ    لو بقيتْ في داخلِ العيونِ والأهدابْ    لما استباحتْ لحمَنا الكلابْ..    19    نريدُ جيلاً غاضباً..    نريدُ جيلاً يفلحُ الآفاقْ    وينكشُ التاريخَ من جذورهِ..    وينكشُ الفكرَ من الأعماقْ    نريدُ جيلاً قادماً..    مختلفَ الملامحْ..    لا يغفرُ الأخطاءَ.. لا يسامحْ..    لا ينحني..    لا يعرفُ النفاقْ..    نريدُ جيلاً..    رائداً..    عملاقْ..    20    يا أيُّها الأطفالْ..    من المحيطِ للخليجِ، أنتمُ سنابلُ الآمالْ    وأنتمُ الجيلُ الذي سيكسرُ الأغلالْ    ويقتلُ الأفيونَ في رؤوسنا..    ويقتلُ الخيالْ..    يا أيُها الأطفالُ أنتمْ –بعدُ- طيّبونْ    وطاهرونَ، كالندى والثلجِ، طاهرونْ    لا تقرؤوا عن جيلنا المهزومِ يا أطفالْ    فنحنُ خائبونْ..    ونحنُ، مثلَ قشرةِ البطيخِ، تافهونْ    ونحنُ منخورونَ.. منخورونَ.. كالنعالْ    لا تقرؤوا أخبارَنا    لا تقتفوا آثارنا    لا تقبلوا أفكارنا    فنحنُ جيلُ القيءِ، والزُّهريِّ، والسعالْ    ونحنُ جيلُ الدجْلِ، والرقصِ على الحبالْ    يا أيها الأطفالْ:    يا مطرَ الربيعِ.. يا سنابلَ الآمالْ    أنتمْ بذورُ الخصبِ في حياتنا العقيمهْ    وأنتمُ الجيلُ الذي سيهزمُ الهزيمهْ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*قُــــل ... أيها الكافرون !** / د. مروان الغفوري ..
* 
 قُل أيها الراكعونَ 
ارفعوا ..
سمع اللهُ من مجّــدَه !
كلما أذن الشعبُ بالجوعِ تستنفرون 
و تغزون - من فرط إيمانكم - مرقده ! 
و إن سلّم المكتبُ البيضويّ 
و همهم بالذكرِ و ... الموجِده 
تخرّون بين النواصي و أفخاذكم سجّداً 
تلهثون ! 

( ! ) 

قُل أيها الحاكمون 
لا نعبدُ - اليومَ - من تعبدون 
و لا جيشكم عابدٌ من عبدنا 
و لا أرضنا ملك أبنائـكم 
ليس من نفطنا خمركم 
و لا من صناديقِ أصواتنا عرشكم 
في المساءِ على ظهره تستوون !
فلنا دَيــنُنا ، 
و لكم أن ترصوا الديون ! 


( ! )


قُل أيها الفاتحون
طفح " الإيدزُ " بالكيلِ ،
و الكيلُ بالليلِ 
و الليلُ دنّسه العسكرُ المختصون ْ
فافتحونا قواريركم 
و امسحوا نور أدباركم في سواد الذقون 
و انظِــرونا قليلاً ، 
ربما بعد صبحٍ بهيمِ الأصابع
تستغفرون ..
و لن يغفر الفقراءُ - كمثلي - لكــم ! 

( ! )


قُل أيها الكافرون ..
إذا جاء َ نصرُ الجنودِ على أرضِ " بابـلَ " 
و استفحل الإخوةُ الأصغرون ْ
و شدوا العقالاتِ، و المنهج المدرسي
و باضوا على سفح دجلةَ باْسمِ الإله الذي يقطنُ الأطلسي
و بيعت بكاراتُ عشتارَ 
حسب مراد الزبون ْ
فسبّح بحكمةِ قائدنا النقرسي 
فلولا ارتخاءة زوجته للحشودِ الكثيبةِ 
ما فكّ " باولُ " أزرارنا ، أو بكتنا العيونْ ! 

( ! ) 

قُل أيها المعدمونَ 
احملوا الجوعَ في صرّة قاتمه 
و اشحنوها أحاديثكم عن عذاب المناجمِ و البردِ و النـزوةِ الآثمــه 
و ابصقوا ما استطعتم بنيراننا النائمــه 
و شدّوا الوثاقَ إلى القصرِ في وضَح الليلِ و اللحظــةِ الحاسمه 
فـ نعم ، أفلح الرفقةُ الجائعون !

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

في القدس - تميم البرغوثي 
 للإستماع إليها بصوت الشاعر : 
 

 
 للتحميل انقر هنــــــــــــــــــــا 
 مَرَرْنا عَلــى دارِ الحبيب فرَدَّنا
 عَنِ الدارِ قانونُ الأعادي وسورُها
 فَقُلْتُ لنفســي رُبما هِيَ نِعْمَةٌ
 فماذا تَرَى في القدسِ حينَ تَزُورُها 
 تَرَى كُلَّ ما لا تستطيعُ احتِمالَهُ
 إذا ما بَدَتْ من جَانِبِ الدَّرْبِ دورُها
 وما كلُّ نفسٍ حينَ تَلْقَى حَبِيبَها تُـسَرُّ
 ولا كُلُّ الغـِيابِ يُضِيرُها
 فإن سـرَّها قبلَ الفِراقِ لِقاؤُه
 فليسَ بمأمـونٍ عليها سـرُورُها
 متى تُبْصِرِ القدسَ العتيقةَ مَرَّةً
 فسوفَ تراها العَيْنُ حَيْثُ تُدِيرُها
 ***  
 في القدسِ، بائعُ خضرةٍ من جورجيا برمٌ بزوجته
 يفكرُ في قضاءِ إجازةٍ أو في في طلاءِ البيتْ 
 في القدس، توراةٌ وكهلٌ جاءَ من مَنْهاتِنَ العُليا يُفَقَّهُ فتيةَ البُولُونِ في أحكامها 
 في القدسِ شرطيٌ من الأحباشِ يُغْلِقُ شَارِعاً في السوقِ..
 رشَّاشٌ على مستوطنٍ لم يبلغِ العشرينَ،
 قُبَّعة تُحَيِّي حائطَ المبكَى
 وسياحٌ من الإفرنجِ شُقْرٌ لا يَرَوْنَ القدسَ إطلاقاً
 تَراهُم يأخذونَ لبعضهم صُوَرَاًمَعَ امْرَأَةٍ تبيعُ الفِجْلَ في الساحاتِ طُولَ اليَومْ
 في القدسِ دَبَّ الجندُ مُنْتَعِلِينَ فوقَ الغَيمْ
 في القدسِ صَلَّينا على الأَسْفَلْتْ
 في القدسِ مَن في القدسِ إلا أنْتْ!
 ***
 وَتَلَفَّتَ التاريخُ لي مُتَبَسِّماً
 أَظَنَنْتَ حقاً أنَّ عينَك سوفَ تخطئهم،! وتبصرُ غيرَهم
 ها هُم أمامَكَ، مَتْنُ نصٍّ أنتَ حاشيةٌ عليهِ وَهَامشٌ
 أَحَسبتَ أنَّ زيارةً سَتُزيحُ عن وجهِ المدينةِ، يا بُنَيَّ، حجابَ واقِعِها السميكَ
 لكي ترى فيها هَواكْ
 في القدسِ كلًّ فتى سواكْ
 وهي الغزالةُ في المدى، حَكَمَ الزمانُ بِبَيْنِها
 ما زِلتَ تَرْكُضُ إثْرَهَا مُذْ وَدَّعَتْكَ بِعَيْنِها
 رفقاً بِنَفسكَ ساعةً إني أراكَ وَهَنْتْ
 في القدسِ من في القدسِ إلا أَنْتْ
 ***
 يا كاتبَ التاريخِ مَهْلاً، فالمدينةُ دهرُها دهرانِ
 دهر أجنبي مطمئنٌ لا يغيرُ خطوَه وكأنَّه يمشي خلالَ النومْ
 وهناك دهرٌ، كامنٌ متلثمٌ يمشي بلا صوتٍ حِذار القومْ
 والقدس تعرف نفسها..
 إسأل هناك الخلق يدْلُلْكَ الجميعُ
 فكلُّ شيء في المدينة
 ذو لسانٍ، حين تَسأَلُهُ، يُبينْ
 في القدس يزدادُ الهلالُ تقوساً مثلَ الجنينْ
 حَدْباً على أشباهه فوقَ القبابِ
 تَطَوَّرَتْ ما بَيْنَهم عَبْرَ السنينَ عِلاقةُ الأَبِ بالبَنينْ
 في القدس أبنيةٌ حجارتُها اقتباساتٌ من الإنجيلِ والقرآنْ
 في القدس تعريفُ الجمالِ مُثَمَّنُ الأضلاعِ أزرقُ،
 فَوْقَهُ، يا دامَ عِزُّكَ، قُبَّةٌ ذَهَبِيَّةٌ،
 تبدو برأيي، مثل مرآة محدبة ترى وجه السماء مُلَخَّصَاً فيها
 تُدَلِّلُها وَتُدْنِيها
 تُوَزِّعُها كَأَكْياسِ المعُونَةِ في الحِصَارِ لمستَحِقِّيها
 إذا ما أُمَّةٌ من بعدِ خُطْبَةِ جُمْعَةٍ مَدَّتْ بِأَيْدِيها
 ***
 وفي القدس السماءُ تَفَرَّقَتْ في الناسِ تحمينا ونحميها
 ونحملُها على أكتافِنا حَمْلاً إذا جَارَت على أقمارِها الأزمانْ
 في القدس أعمدةُ الرُّخامِ الداكناتُ
 كأنَّ تعريقَ الرُّخامِ دخانْ
 ونوافذٌ تعلو المساجدَ والكنائس،
 أَمْسَكَتْ بيدِ الصُّباحِ تُرِيهِ كيفَ النقشُ بالألوانِ،
 وَهْوَ يقول: "لا بل هكذا"،
 فَتَقُولُ: "لا بل هكذا"،
 حتى إذا طال الخلافُ تقاسما
 فالصبحُ حُرٌّ خارجَ العَتَبَاتِ لَكِنْ
 إن أرادَ دخولَها
 فَعَلَيهِ أن يَرْضَى بحُكْمِ نوافذِ الرَّحمنْ
 ***
 في القدس مدرسةٌ لمملوكٍ أتى مما وراءَ النهرِ،
 باعوهُ بسوقِ نِخَاسَةٍ في أصفهانَلتاجرٍ من أهلِ بغدادٍ
 أتى حلباً فخافَ أميرُها من زُرْقَةٍ في عَيْنِهِ اليُسْرَى،
 فأعطاهُ لقافلةٍ أتت مصراً
 فأصبحَ بعدَ بضعِ سنينَ غَلاَّبَ المغولِ وصاحبَ السلطانْ
 في القدس رائحةٌ تُلَخِّصُ بابلاً والهندَ في دكانِ عطارٍ بخانِ الزيتْ
 واللهِ رائحةٌ لها لغةٌ سَتَفْهَمُها إذا أصْغَيتْ
 وتقولُ لي إذ يطلقونَ قنابل الغاز المسيِّلِ للدموعِ عَلَيَّ: "لا تحفل بهم"
 وتفوحُ من بعدِ انحسارِ الغازِ، وَهْيَ تقولُ لي: "أرأيتْ!"
 في القدس يرتاحُ التناقضُ، والعجائبُ ليسَ ينكرُها العِبادُ،
 كأنها قِطَعُ القِمَاشِ يُقَلِّبُونَ قَدِيمها وَجَدِيدَها،
 والمعجزاتُ هناكَ تُلْمَسُ باليَدَيْنْ
 في القدس لو صافحتَ شيخاً أو لمستَ بنايةً
 لَوَجَدْتَ منقوشاً على كَفَّيكَ نَصَّ قصيدَةٍ
 يا بْنَ الكرامِ أو اثْنَتَيْنْ
 في القدس، رغمَ تتابعِ النَّكَباتِ، ريحُ براءةٍ في الجوِّ، ريحُ طُفُولَةٍ،
 فَتَرى الحمامَ يَطِيرُ يُعلِنُ دَوْلَةً في الريحِ بَيْنَ رَصَاصَتَيْنْ
 ***
 في القدس تنتظمُ القبورُ، كأنهنَّ سطورُ تاريخِ المدينةِ والكتابُ ترابُها
 الكل مرُّوا من هُنا
 فالقدسُ تقبلُ من أتاها كافراً أو مؤمنا
 أُمرر بها واقرأ شواهدَها بكلِّ لغاتِ أهلِ الأرضِ
 فيها الزنجُ والإفرنجُ والقِفْجَاقُ والصِّقْلابُ والبُشْنَاقُ
 والتتارُ والأتراكُ، أهلُ الله والهلاك، والفقراءُ والملاك، والفجارُ والنساكُ،
 فيها كلُّ من وطئَ الثَّرى
 كانوا الهوامشَ في الكتابِ فأصبحوا نَصَّ المدينةِ قبلنا
 يا كاتب التاريخِ ماذا جَدَّ فاستثنيتنا
 يا شيخُ فلتُعِدِ الكتابةَ والقراءةَ مرةً أخرى، أراك لَحَنْتْ
 العين تُغْمِضُ، ثمَّ تنظُرُ، سائقُ السيارةِ الصفراءِ، مالَ بنا شَمالاً نائياً عن بابها
 والقدس صارت خلفنا
 والعينُ تبصرُها بمرآةِ اليمينِ،
 تَغَيَّرَتْ ألوانُها في الشمسِ، مِنْ قبلِ الغيابْ
 إذ فاجَأَتْني بسمةٌ لم أدْرِ كيفَ تَسَلَّلَتْ للوَجْهِ
 قالت لي وقد أَمْعَنْتُ ما أَمْعنْتْ
 يا أيها الباكي وراءَ السورِ، أحمقُ أَنْتْ؟
 أَجُنِنْتْ؟
 لا تبكِ عينُكَ أيها المنسيُّ من متنِ الكتابْ
 لا تبكِ عينُكَ أيها العَرَبِيُّ واعلمْ أنَّهُ
 في القدسِ من في القدسِ لكنْ
 لا أَرَى في القدسِ إلا أَنْت.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

نواصل الرحلة مع شاعرنا المبجل أحمد مطر 

 صورة 
لو ينظر الحاكم في المرآة
لمات
وعنده عذرإذا لم يستطع
تحمل المأساة!


الفتنة اللقيطة

 إثنان لا سواكما والارض ملك لكما
 لو سار كل منكما بخطوه الطويل
 لما التقت خطاكما إلا خلال جيل
 فكيف ضاقت بكما فكنتما القاتل والقتيل؟
 هابيل ويا قابيل
 لو لم يجىء ذكركما في محكم التنزيل
 لقلت : مستحيل!
 من زرع الفتنه ما بينكما
 ولم تكن في الارض إسرائيل؟
 لعنة الله عليك !


 الامل الباقي

 غاص فينا السيف
 حتى غص فينا المقبض
 غص فينا المقبض
 غص فينا
 يولد الناس
 فيبكون لدى الميلاد حينا
 ثم يحبون على ألاطراف حينا
 ثم يمشون
 ويمشون
 إلى أن ينقضوا
 غير انا منذُ أن نولد نأتي نركض
 والى المدفن نبقى نركض
 وخطى الشرطة من خلف خطانا تركض!
 يعدم المنتفض
 يعدم المعترض
 يعدم الممتعض
 يعدم الكاتب والقارىء
 والناطق والسامع
 والواعظ والمتعظ!
 * * *
 حسناً أيها الحكام
 لا تمتعظوا
 حسناً أنتم ضحايانا
 ونحن المجرم المفترض!
 حسناً
 هاقد جلستم فوقنا عشرين عاماً
 وبلعتم نفطنا حتى انفقتم
 وشربتم دمنا حتى سكرتم
 وأخذتم ثأركم حتى شبعتم
 أفما آن لكم ان تنهضوا؟!
 قد دعونا ربنا أن تمرضوا
 فتشافيتم
 ومن رؤياكم أعتل ومات المرض
 ودعونا أن تموتوا
 فإذا بالموت من رؤيتكم ميت
 وحتى قابض الارواح
 من أرواحكم منقبض
 وهربنا نحو بيت الله منكم
 فإذا في البيت ..بيت أبيض
 وإذا آخر دعوانا ..سلاح أبيض!
 * * *
 هدنا اليأس
 وفات الغرض
 لم يعد من أمل يرجى .. سواكم!
 أيها الحكام بالله عليكم
 أقرضوا الله لوجه الله
 قرضاً حسناً
 وأنقرضوا !



 قال الشاعر

 *الشمس لا تزول*
* بل تنحني*
* لمحو ليل آخر*
* في ساعة الافول*
* * * **
* أقول:*
* يبالغ القيظ بنفخ ناره*
* وتصطلي المياه في أواره*
* لكنها تكشف للسماء عن همومها*
* وتكشف الهموم عن غيومها*
* وتبدأ الامطار بالهطول*
* فتولد الحقول*
* * * **
* أقول تعلن عن فراغها*
* دمدة الطبول*
* والصمت إذا يطول*
* ينذر بالعواصف الهوجاء*
* والمحول*
* رسول*
* يحمل وعداً صادقاً*
* بثورة السيول!*
* * * **
* أقول:*
* كم أحرق المغول*
* من كتب!*
* كم سحقت سنابك الخيول*
* من قائل!*
* كم طفقت تبحث عن عقولها العقول*
* في غمرة الذهول*
* لكنما*
* هاانتذا تقول*
* هاهو ذا يقول*
* وها أنا أقول*
* من يمنع القول من الوصول؟*
* من يمنع الوصول للوصول؟!*
* * * **
* أقول عودنا الدهر على*
* تعاقب الفصول*
* ينطلق الربيع في ربيعه*
* فيبلغ الذبول*
* ويهجم الصيف بجيش ناره*
* فيسحب الذيول!*
* ويعتلي الخريف مد طيشه*
* فيدر القفول!*
* ويصعد الشتاء مجنوناً الى ذروته*
* ليبدأ النزول*
* أقول:*
* لكل فصل دولة*
* لكنها تدول!*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رائعة محمود درويش " مديح الظل العالي "


 أشــلاؤنا أســماؤنا . لا … لا مفـر ُّ . 
ســــقط القناع عن القناع عن القناع ، 
ســـقط القنـاع 
لا إخـوة ٌ لك يا أخي ، لا أصدقاء ُ يا صديقي ، لاقــلاع 
لا الماء عنـدك َ ، لا الدواء ولا الســماء ولا الدمــاء ُ ولا الشـــراع 
ولا الأمـــام ولا الــــوراء . 
حاصـــــــــــر حصارك َ ….. لا مفـر ُّ 
سقطت ذراعك فالتقطها 
واضــرب عدوك .. لا مفر ُّ 
وسقطت قربك ، فالتقطني 
واضرب عدوك بي .. فأنت الآن حــر ُّ 
حــــر ٌّ …… وحــــر ُّ 
قتلاك أو جرحاك فيك ذخيرة ٌ 
فاضرب بها . اضرب عدوك .. لا مفرُّ 

أشـــلاؤنا أسماؤنا 
حاصـر حصـارك بالجنون ِ …. وبالجنون ِ ….. وبالجنون ْ 
ذهب الذين تحبهم ذهبوا 
فإما أن تكون أو لا تكون ، 
ســــقط القناع عن القناع عن القناع ، 
ســـقط القنـاع 
ولا أحد ْ 
إلاك في هذا المدى المفتوح للأعداء والنسيان ، 
فاجعل كل ّ متراس ٍ بلد 
لا ……… لا أحـــد ْ 
سقط القناع : 
عرب ٌ أطاعوا رومهم 
عربٌ وباعوا روحهم 
عرب ٌ…. وضاعوا 
والله غمـّس باسمك البحري أسبوع الولادة واستراح إلى الأبد 
كـُن أنت َ. كـن حتى يكـــون ! 
لا ……… لا أحـــد ْ  
 و هذه رائعته الأخرى " مارون في زمن عابر " 
 أيها المارون بين الكلمات العابره 
احملوا اسماءكم، وانصرفوا 
واسرقوا ما شئتم من زرقة البحر ورمل الذاكره 
وخذوا ما شئتم من صور ، كي تعرفوا 
انكم لن تعرفوا 
كيف يبني حجر من ارضنا سقف السماء 

أيها المارون بين الكلمات العابره 
منكم السيف ـ ومنا دمنا 
منكم الفولاذ والنار ـ ومنا لحمنا 
منكم دبابة اخرى ـ ومنا حجر 
منكم قنبلة الغاز ـ ومنا المطر 
وعلينا ما عليكم من سماء وهواء 
فخذوا حستكم من دمنا وانصرفوا 
وادخلوا حفل عشاء راقص.. وانصرفوا 
وعلينا ، نحن ، ان نحرس ورد الشهداء.. 
وعلينا ، نحن ، ان نحيا كما نحن نشاء! 

أيها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة 
كالغبار المر ، مروا أينما شئتم ولكن 
لا تمروا بيننا كالحشرات الطائرة 
خلنا في ارضنا ما نعمل 
ولنا قمح نربيه ونسقيه ندى اجسادنا 
ولنا ما ليس يرضيكم هنا: 
حجر .. او خجل 
فخذوا الماضي، اذا شئتم، الى سوق التحف 
واعيدوا الهيكل العظمى للهدهد، إن شئتم، 
على صحن خزف. 
فلنا ما ليس يرضيكم : لنا المستقبل 
ولنا في ارضنا ما نعمل 

أيها المارون بين الكلمات العابره 
كدسوا اوهامكم في حفرة مهجورة ، وانصرفوا 
واعيدوا عقرب الوقت الى شرعية العجل المقدس 
أو الى توقيت موسيقى مسدس! 
فلنا ما ليس يرضيكم هنا ، فانصرفوا 
ولنا ما ليس فيكم، وطن ينزف شعبا ينزف 
وطنا يصلح للنسيان او للذاكرة.. 

أيها المارون بين الكلمات العابره، 
آن أن تنصرفوا 
وتقيموا أينما شئتم ، ولكن لا تموتوا بيننا 
فلنا في ارضنا ما نعمل 
ولنا الماضي هنا 
ولنا صوت الحياة الاول 
ولنا الحاضر، والحاضر ، والمستقبل 
ولنا الدنيا هنا... والآخرة 
فاخرجوا من أرضنا 
من برنا.. من بحرنا 
من قمحنا.. من ملحنا.. من جرحنا 
من كل شيء ، واخرجوا 
من ذكريات الذاكره 
أيها المارون بين الكلمات العابره!..

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قصائد أمل دنقل على موقع أدب
هــــنا

 لا تصالحْ - أمل دنقل

 (1 ) 
 لا تصالحْ! 
 ..ولو منحوك الذهب 
 أترى حين أفقأ عينيك 
 ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما.. 
 هل ترى..؟ 
 هي أشياء لا تشترى..: 
 ذكريات الطفولة بين أخيك وبينك، 
 حسُّكما - فجأةً - بالرجولةِ، 
 هذا الحياء الذي يكبت الشوق.. حين تعانقُهُ، 
 الصمتُ - مبتسمين - لتأنيب أمكما.. 
 وكأنكما 
 ما تزالان طفلين! 
 تلك الطمأنينة الأبدية بينكما: 
 أنَّ سيفانِ سيفَكَ.. 
 صوتانِ صوتَكَ 
 أنك إن متَّ: 
 للبيت ربٌّ 
 وللطفل أبْ 
 هل يصير دمي -بين عينيك- ماءً؟ 
 أتنسى ردائي الملطَّخَ بالدماء.. 
 تلبس -فوق دمائي- ثيابًا مطرَّزَةً بالقصب؟ 
 إنها الحربُ! 
 قد تثقل القلبَ.. 
 لكن خلفك عار العرب 
 لا تصالحْ.. 
 ولا تتوخَّ الهرب! 
 (2) 
 لا تصالح على الدم.. حتى بدم! 
 لا تصالح! ولو قيل رأس برأسٍ 
 أكلُّ الرؤوس سواءٌ؟ 
 أقلب الغريب كقلب أخيك؟! 
 أعيناه عينا أخيك؟! 
 وهل تتساوى يدٌ.. سيفها كان لك 
 بيدٍ سيفها أثْكَلك؟ 
 سيقولون: 
 جئناك كي تحقن الدم.. 
 جئناك. كن -يا أمير- الحكم 
 سيقولون: 
 ها نحن أبناء عم. 
 قل لهم: إنهم لم يراعوا العمومة فيمن هلك 
 واغرس السيفَ في جبهة الصحراء 
 إلى أن يجيب العدم 
 إنني كنت لك 
 فارسًا، 
 وأخًا، 
 وأبًا، 
 ومَلِك! 
 (3) 
 لا تصالح .. 
 ولو حرمتك الرقاد 
 صرخاتُ الندامة 
 وتذكَّر.. 
 (إذا لان قلبك للنسوة اللابسات السواد ولأطفالهن الذين تخاصمهم الابتسامة) 
 أن بنتَ أخيك "اليمامة" 
 زهرةٌ تتسربل -في سنوات الصبا- 
 بثياب الحداد 
 كنتُ، إن عدتُ: 
 تعدو على دَرَجِ القصر، 
 تمسك ساقيَّ عند نزولي.. 
 فأرفعها -وهي ضاحكةٌ- 
 فوق ظهر الجواد 
 ها هي الآن.. صامتةٌ 
 حرمتها يدُ الغدر: 
 من كلمات أبيها، 
 ارتداءِ الثياب الجديدةِ 
 من أن يكون لها -ذات يوم- أخٌ! 
 من أبٍ يتبسَّم في عرسها.. 
 وتعود إليه إذا الزوجُ أغضبها.. 
 وإذا زارها.. يتسابق أحفادُه نحو أحضانه، 
 لينالوا الهدايا.. 
 ويلهوا بلحيته (وهو مستسلمٌ) 
 ويشدُّوا العمامة.. 
 لا تصالح! 
 فما ذنب تلك اليمامة 
 لترى العشَّ محترقًا.. فجأةً، 
 وهي تجلس فوق الرماد؟! 
 (4) 
 لا تصالح 
 ولو توَّجوك بتاج الإمارة 
 كيف تخطو على جثة ابن أبيكَ..؟ 
 وكيف تصير المليكَ.. 
 على أوجهِ البهجة المستعارة؟ 
 كيف تنظر في يد من صافحوك.. 
 فلا تبصر الدم.. 
 في كل كف؟ 
 إن سهمًا أتاني من الخلف.. 
 سوف يجيئك من ألف خلف 
 فالدم -الآن- صار وسامًا وشارة 
 لا تصالح، 
 ولو توَّجوك بتاج الإمارة 
 إن عرشَك: سيفٌ 
 وسيفك: زيفٌ 
 إذا لم تزنْ -بذؤابته- لحظاتِ الشرف 
 واستطبت- الترف 
 (5) 
 لا تصالح 
 ولو قال من مال عند الصدامْ 
 ".. ما بنا طاقة لامتشاق الحسام.." 
 عندما يملأ الحق قلبك: 
 تندلع النار إن تتنفَّسْ 
 ولسانُ الخيانة يخرس 
 لا تصالح 
 ولو قيل ما قيل من كلمات السلام 
 كيف تستنشق الرئتان النسيم المدنَّس؟ 
 كيف تنظر في عيني امرأة.. 
 أنت تعرف أنك لا تستطيع حمايتها؟ 
 كيف تصبح فارسها في الغرام؟ 
 كيف ترجو غدًا.. لوليد ينام 
 -كيف تحلم أو تتغنى بمستقبلٍ لغلام 
 وهو يكبر -بين يديك- بقلب مُنكَّس؟ 
 لا تصالح 
 ولا تقتسم مع من قتلوك الطعام 
 وارْوِ قلبك بالدم.. 
 واروِ التراب المقدَّس.. 
 واروِ أسلافَكَ الراقدين.. 
 إلى أن تردَّ عليك العظام! 
 (6) 
 لا تصالح 
 ولو ناشدتك القبيلة 
 باسم حزن "الجليلة" 
 أن تسوق الدهاءَ 
 وتُبدي -لمن قصدوك- القبول 
 سيقولون: 
 ها أنت تطلب ثأرًا يطول 
 فخذ -الآن- ما تستطيع: 
 قليلاً من الحق.. 
 في هذه السنوات القليلة 
 إنه ليس ثأرك وحدك، 
 لكنه ثأر جيلٍ فجيل 
 وغدًا.. 
 سوف يولد من يلبس الدرع كاملةً، 
 يوقد النار شاملةً، 
 يطلب الثأرَ، 
 يستولد الحقَّ، 
 من أَضْلُع المستحيل 
 لا تصالح 
 ولو قيل إن التصالح حيلة 
 إنه الثأرُ 
 تبهتُ شعلته في الضلوع.. 
 إذا ما توالت عليها الفصول.. 
 ثم تبقى يد العار مرسومة (بأصابعها الخمس) 
 فوق الجباهِ الذليلة! 
 (7) 
 لا تصالحْ، ولو حذَّرتْك النجوم 
 ورمى لك كهَّانُها بالنبأ.. 
 كنت أغفر لو أنني متُّ.. 
 ما بين خيط الصواب وخيط الخطأ. 
 لم أكن غازيًا، 
 لم أكن أتسلل قرب مضاربهم 
 لم أمد يدًا لثمار الكروم 
 لم أمد يدًا لثمار الكروم 
 أرض بستانِهم لم أطأ 
 لم يصح قاتلي بي: "انتبه"! 
 كان يمشي معي.. 
 ثم صافحني.. 
 ثم سار قليلاً 
 ولكنه في الغصون اختبأ! 
 فجأةً: 
 ثقبتني قشعريرة بين ضعلين.. 
 واهتزَّ قلبي -كفقاعة- وانفثأ! 
 وتحاملتُ، حتى احتملت على ساعديَّ 
 فرأيتُ: ابن عمي الزنيم 
 واقفًا يتشفَّى بوجه لئيم 
 لم يكن في يدي حربةٌ 
 أو سلاح قديم، 
 لم يكن غير غيظي الذي يتشكَّى الظمأ 
 (8) 
 لا تصالحُ.. 
 إلى أن يعود الوجود لدورته الدائرة: 
 النجوم.. لميقاتها 
 والطيور.. لأصواتها 
 والرمال.. لذراتها 
 والقتيل لطفلته الناظرة 
 كل شيء تحطم في لحظة عابرة: 
 الصبا - بهجةُ الأهل - صوتُ الحصان - التعرفُ بالضيف - همهمةُ القلب حين يرى برعماً في الحديقة يذوي - الصلاةُ لكي ينزل المطر الموسميُّ - مراوغة القلب حين يرى طائر الموتِ 
 وهو يرفرف فوق المبارزة الكاسرة 
 كلُّ شيءٍ تحطَّم في نزوةٍ فاجرة 
 والذي اغتالني: ليس ربًا.. 
 ليقتلني بمشيئته 
 ليس أنبل مني.. ليقتلني بسكينته 
 ليس أمهر مني.. ليقتلني باستدارتِهِ الماكرة 
 لا تصالحْ 
 فما الصلح إلا معاهدةٌ بين ندَّينْ.. 
 (في شرف القلب) 
 لا تُنتقَصْ 
 والذي اغتالني مَحضُ لصْ 
 سرق الأرض من بين عينيَّ 
 والصمت يطلقُ ضحكته الساخرة! 
 (9) 
 لا تصالح 
 ولو وقفت ضد سيفك كل الشيوخ 
 والرجال التي ملأتها الشروخ 
 هؤلاء الذين تدلت عمائمهم فوق أعينهم 
 وسيوفهم العربية قد نسيت سنوات الشموخ 
 لا تصالح 
 فليس سوى أن تريد 
 أنت فارسُ هذا الزمان الوحيد 
 وسواك.. المسوخ! 
 (10) 
 لا تصالحْ 
 لا تصالحْ

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh



----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رائعة الشهيد "بإذن الله " سيد قطب (اْخي انت حر وراء السدود) 

أخي أنت حرٌ وراء السدود = أخي أنت حرٌ بتلك القيود
إذا كنت بالله مستعصما=فماذا يضيرك كيد العبيد

أخي ستبيد جيوش الظلام = و يشرق في الكون فجر جديد
فأطلق لروحك إشراقها =ترى الفجر يرمقنا من بعيد

أخي قد أصابك سهم ذليل =و غدرا رماك ذراعٌ كليل
ستُبترُ يوما فصبر جميل =و لم يَدْمَ بعدُ عرينُ الأسود

أخي قد سرت من يديك الدماء =أبت أن تُشلّ بقيد الإماء
سترفعُ قُربانها ... للسماء =مخضبة بدماء الخلود 

أخي هل تُراك سئمت الكفاح =و ألقيت عن كاهليك السلاح
فمن للضحايا يواسي الجراح =و يرفع راياتها من جديد 

أخي هل سمعت أنين التراب =تدُكّ حَصاه جيوشُ الخراب
تُمَزقُ أحشاءه بالحراب =و تصفعهُ و هو صلب عنيد

أخي إنني اليوم صلب المراس =أدُك صخور الجبال الرواس
غدا سأشيح بفأس الخلاص =رءوس الأفاعي إلى أن تبيد

أخي إن ذرفت علىّ الدموع =و بللّت قبري بها في خشوع
فأوقد لهم من رفاتي الشموع =و سيروا بها نحو مجد تليد

أخي إن نمُتْ نلقَ أحبابنا =فروْضاتُ ربي أعدت لنا
و أطيارُها رفرفت حولنا =فطوبى لنا في ديار الخلود

أخي إنني ما سئمت الكفاح =و لا أنا أقيت عني السلاح
و إن طوقتني جيوشُ الظلام =فإني على ثقة ... بالصباح

و إني على ثقة من طريقي =إلى الله رب السنا و الشروق
فإن عافني السَّوقُ أو عَقّنِي =فإني أمين لعهدي الوثيق

أخي أخذوك على إثرنا =وفوج على إثر فجرٍ جديد
فإن أنا مُتّ فإني شهيد =و أنت ستمضي بنصر جديد

قد اختارنا الله ف دعوته =و إنا سنمضي على سُنته
فمنا الذين قضوا نحبهم =ومنا الحفيظ على ذِمته

أخي فامض لا تلتفت للوراء =طريقك قد خضبته الدماء
و لا تلتفت ههنا أو هناك =و لا تتطلع لغير السماء

فلسنا بطير مهيض الجناح =و لن نستذل .. و لن نستباح 
و إني لأسمع صوت الدماء =قويا ينادي الكفاحَ الكفاح

سأثأرُ لكن لربٍ و دين =و أمضي على سنتي في يقين
فإما إلى النصر فوق الأنام =وإما إلى الله في الخالدين

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أخي جاوز الظالمون المدى - علي محمود طه

 أخي انا سمعنا نداء بدى 
فحيا الجهاد وحق الفـدا 

أخــي انا قـــلوب غدت
تــحب الذليل إذا ما بدا

وتغدو وحوش على مكرمٍ
يتـــوق المعالي والفـــرقدا

فــكل محب لهذا الــثرى
يـُمرغ وحلا ويسقى ردا

وكل عـزيز يروم الــــــفدا
سيُصلى سعيرا ويغدو سدا

فــحق الــــفداء إذا أنفــسٍ 
تروم المــعالي والســـؤددا

ويــغدو الفـــداء قبيـــح إذا
تـــمرغ قلبٌ بوحل العِــدا

وليــس المنون بنزع الحياة
ولكن نـــموت بنزع الهدى

فتعمى البصائر عن منطق
يذل الـــعزيز إذا مـــا بـــدا

أخي ان العروبة قد أوئـــدة
لتـــغدو رفاتـــا بلا مــرقِدا

فأغـــمد حسامــك في عزة
فــكل الديـــار غدت مغمِدا

وبرق السيوف زمان مضى
فـأن الزمـــان هنا ســـرمدا

فلسطين تبكي نهار الفداء
فــحق العــزاء على رقّّدّا


أخي أيــها العربي الابي
غــدونا هباءا بلا مقصدا

وســـيل عظيم في شكله
ولـــكن غثاء بلا محمدا

تبعنا الاعادي في نهجهم
فــأن الكـــفاح يجر الردا

ركبـــنا التـــحاور في غفلة
تسر الاعادي وتبـكي الغدا

فــحق البكاء علـــى عزة
قتلنا بنيـــها في مشـــــهدا

سنبكي دمـــــاء في حرقة
لــعل الدمــوع تُعيد الــنِدا

اخي جاوز الظالمون المدا
فحق الجـــــهاد وحق الفدا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ماذا نكتب يا دارين
 " دارين أبو عيشة - شهيدة من فلسطين "


 ماذا نكتب يا دارين

يا زنبقةً في العشرين

ها أنذا أشحذُ أقلامي 

وأذَخِّر شحنةَ إلهامي

وأخططُ لقصيدي الدامي

يلعنُ جَدَّ المحتلين

أرشقهم بنقاط الشين

أهجمُ بالميم و باللام ِ

وأمزِّقهم بالتنوين

و أقولُ لأمتنا نامي

من كِرشي النافرِ قدَّامي 

يبزغُ مجدُ صلاحِ الدين

يَشْرَقُ بدُخانِ لُفافَتِه

وقصائده وصحافَتِه

واثنانِ وعشرونَ نظام ِ

تحشرُ وزراءَ الإعلام ِ

و تحاصرُ جيشَ الحاخام ِ

بِبَيانٍ يُرْجِعُ حِطِّين

وفتوحاتٍ مثل المطر ِ

لولا أن الشيخَ القطري 

يخشى أن يَزعَلَ رابين

يا دارين00

يا وردةَ شعبِ فِلسطين

يا أُنثى 00 تركت دفترَها

وعباءَتها00 وأساورَها

خفضتني 00 رفعت خنجرَها

وأنا 00 من أمة لاهين

نستبقُ المليونَ الذهبي

و نحاورُ سلطانَ الطرب ِ

و نعِد جميلاتِ العربِ

للسياحِ 000 الذِميين

و لدينا مشكلةٌ أُخرى

فالإرهابُ امتدَّ 00 استشرى

ليطالَ صديقتَنا الكبرى

أفننسى "الإرهابيين"

كي يرضى أحمدُ ياسين

يا دارين

يا شمسا تسطعُ بالغضبِ 

و دماً يفضحُ أَهْلَ الرُتبِ

و يشككُ في صحةِ نسبي

و المائتي مليونِ هَجين

هل نحنُ على مذهبِ بوذا

أم أنَّا من نسلِ يهوذا

أم أن أبونا عنِّين

يا دارين

ترمين العُمْرَ وتمضين

و أنا 00 من أمة لاهين

نتمرغ بالطين 000 و يأبى00

أن يحضن ذلتنا 000 الطين

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ماسكاً عودي أغني لبلادي العربيهْ
 فاستفزتني و قالتْ أين هو عصرُ الأغاني الوطنيهْ ؟!
  كيف يا سيدتي..
 كيف أثبتُ أنني رجلٌ أمامَكِ
 دونَ أن أعشقَ أرضيْ ..مثلما أعشقكِ حتى الشهادَهْ
 وطنٌ أنجَبَ عينيكِ..
 فدى عينيهِ أطوي قامتي مثلَ القلادهْ
 نحنُ قومٌ ..
 يقفُ المجروح منا جبلٌ حينَ تناديهِ بلادهْ
 نحنُ قومٌ أرضنا أمٌ نلبي ما تشاءْ
 ولها نقفُ احتراما ً نحنُ نحترمُ النساءْ
 زغردي للشمس للروح الأبيَّهْ
 فخطى النصر ِ خطىً اكتوبريَّهْ
 نحنُ يا سمراءْ شعبٌ عاشقٌ
 نجعلُ الوردَ زنادَ البندقيَّهْ
  نحنُ عطرٌ و سلامٌ 
 و من النصر تجلى الله أكبرْ
 الله أكبر الله أكبرْ
 إن تنادي الأرضُ كل الشعب صلى
  الله أكبرْ الله أكبرْ

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رؤيا - عبد الحكيم الفقية 


 (1) 
 رأيت في المنام 
 مدينة تجرد الجنود من نجومهم 
 وترجع الحياة للطيور في جباههم 
 وتفتح المعسكرات للحمام 
 وتدفن " النظام " 
 وتزرع البديل و الهديل و الحياة بانتظام 
 (2) 
 رأيت في المنام 
 شوارعا دائخة من البخور والعطور والرنين 
 وأغنيات راقصات ما بها أنين 
 وأمنيات غائمات فوق واحة الحنين 
 وأعينا قد طلقت دموعها منذ سنين 
 وعالما من الصفاء والنقاء والسلام 
 (3) 
 رأيت في المنام 
 أزقة ساكرة من الفرح 
 وطفلة تسلقت قوس قزح 
 وصبية يكركرون في مرح 
 والشمس ترسل الشعاع من ثقوبها الغمام 
 ونغمات دافئات تقطن الكلام 
 (4) 
 رأيت في المنام 
 مسدسا تخرج من فوهته الفراش 
 ونسوة باسمة الوجوه والنقاش 
 وساعة تعاش 
 ولوعة تسكن في القلوب والعظام 
 (5) 
 رأيت في المنام 
 تفاوتا ينام " نومة اللحود " 
 خارطة بلا حدود 
 ودولة واحدة شعارها الورود 
 يسوسها السلام والأمان والوئام 
 (6) 
 رأيت في المنام 
 عدالة مجسدة 
 واوجها موردة 
 وراية موحدة 
 ولوحة من الضياء والبهاء : يا سلام 
 .... 
 .... 
 وبعدها أفقت من سباتي العميق 
 حدقت من نافذتي 
 يا حسرتي 
 رأيت عكس ما رأيت في المنام 
 شوارعا جائعة صائمة في ساعة مكروهة الصيام 
 رأيت مقبرة 
 قبورها البيوت 
 والناس في كل دقيقة تموت 
 وتعلك السكوت 
 يا ليتني أنام نومة ما بعدها قيام 
 أو ليتني أعيش ما رأيت في المنام 
 أو ليتني حجر 
 أو ليتني حجر.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عبد الحكيم الفقية

إلهي 


انا العربي الحزين اعوذ بك الان من شح جاهي 
ومن وطني العربي الكبير الذي ضاع في معمان التماهي 
ومن حاكميه الذين طغوا وبغوا والعروش الملاهي 
ومن عسس قارس كالصقيع يجيد التباهي 
ومن اجنبي يلوث رملي ويحتل بحري وكل مياهي 
ومن جيشنا الوطني المقرفص في كل عاصمة ويصون النواهي ومن عرب اليوم والاختلاف بكل اتجاه 
ومن خطب شتت لي انتباهي 
ومن مخبرين اراهم تجاهي 

الهي 
وانت الرؤوف القوي المتين 
اعوذ بك الان يا احكم الحاكمين 
من الداخلية والخارجية والاثمين 
اعوذ بك الان من كل حزب 
وكل امين 
ومن كل درب 
وكل كمين 
ومن باقة الورد والياسمين 
ومن لغة الوهم والواهمين 
ومن سرر النوم والنائمين 
ومن عبث القوم والقائمين 

الهي اعوذ بك الان من قلقي 
ومن وجع الشعر في ورقي 
ومن قسوة الليل في ارقي 
ومن شبح الموت في طرقي 
ومن فزع الخوف في نفقي 
ومن شحة الخبز في طبقي 
ومن خصمنا القاهر الطبقي 
ومن دمعة القلب والحدق 
ومني اذا لم اصن خندقي 

الهي 
اعوذ بك الان من غيهب في المدى 
ومن حشرجات الاغاني وحزن الصدى 
ومن قسوة الرمل في قطرات الندى 
ومن خبر الشعب اذ خانه المبتدأ 
ومن كل تاريخنا حين يضحي سدى 
ومن ذرة الاكسجين التي يحتويها الردى 
ومن عنق يستغيث بخانقه والمدى 

الهي 
وانت على كل شيء قدير 
اعوذ بك الان من كل شيء 
من البحر والجو والبر 
من عطل في تروس الظمير 
ومن عالم ناسه كالحمير 
ومن مجلس الامن 
من لغة الرؤساء البليدين 
من امر كل الولاة 
وميم الامير 
ومن عرب اليوم 
من منطق الراسمال الحقير 
ومن شر نفط اضاع العروبة 
في الرمل مثل ضياع البعير 

الهي 
تباركت وحدك 
فماذا اقول؟ 
فأين بلادي 
واين فؤادي 
واين العقول؟

----------


## دموع الورد

ماذا أيها العرب...؟ 
هارون  الرشيد


.................................................
 *قم يا صلاح الدين فالعرب 
ما عاد فيهم واحد يثب 

انفض عن القبر التراب وقم 
فالميتون همو والمجد والحسب 

أسيافهم في بعضهم قضب 
وعلى العدا أسيافهم خشب 

يتصارعون على مناصبهم 
ويقاتلون إذا هموا رغبوا 

لكنهم في يوم نجدتنا 
صمٌّ تعطل فيهم الأرب  

"الله أكبر" عن مسامعهم 
غابت وغاب الغوث والغلب  

فكأننا في عرف نخوتهم 
للموت نحن النار والحطب 

لا غوث حتى في إذاعتهم 
أخبارنا تخفى وتحتجب 

يتندرون بهول نكبتنا 
وبما نلاقي تصدر الكتب  

يتندرون وفي مجالسهم 
أخبارنا تروى وتقتضب 

عرب بماذا أيها العرب 
بالقول لا فعل ولا غضب  

عرب بماذا أيها العرب 
بتناحر والخصم يقترب  

عرب بماذا أيها العرب 
بصراخكم  يندى له الكذب  

بجيوشكم هذي التي حجبت 
وأصابها الإخفاق والعطب  

بسلاحكم من غير ما عدد 
يحصى يخبأ يوم يحتسب  

هل جاءكم عن هول موقفنا 
خبر وهل أشجاكم النصب 

هل جاءكم والنار تحصدنا 
ورصاصها المشئوم يلتهب 

أنا نواجهها بأذرعنا 
وتقاتل الأقدام والركب  

عنكم وعن تاريخ أمتكم 
أبطالنا لنا أرواحهم وهبوا 

يتساءلون وكل جارحة 
فيهم تحشرج عندها التعب 

أين الأساطيل التي زعموا 
والطائرات وأين من خطبوا  

ولمن ترى يشرى سلاحكم 
ولمن تحضر تحشد الطنب  

لشعوبكم ترمونها غضبًا 
إن قال فيهم قائل غلبوا  

أم يا ترى حشدت لمعركة 
في  الغيب أم أعياكم السبب  

من أجلكم من أجل عزتكم 
هذا الذي يجري ويلتهب 

من أجلكم أرواحنا وهبت 
آلافنا أمٌّ لنا وأب 

ماذا أقول لكم وأخبركم 
واليوم لا لهو ولا لعب  

حرب تهددنا تهددكم 
وتطالكم والدور يقترب 

ماذا أقول لكم لأمتكم 
ماذا يقول أحبة عتبوا 

إنا نقول بأن ثورتنا 
لو دمرت وأصابها العطب  

من بعدها تداس أمتكم 
من بعدها لن يذكر العرب*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سقط القناع..
عن القناع..
سقط القناع..
قد أخسر الدنيا..
نعم..
لكني أقول الآن
.. لا.
.هي آخر الطلقات
.. لا..هي ما تبقى من هواء الأرض.. 
لا..ما تبقى من حطام الروح..
لا..
بيروت.. 
لا..
حاصر حصارك.. 
لا مفر.
.اضرب عدوك.. 
لا مفر
..سقطت ذراعك ؟ التقطها..
وسقطت قربك ؟ فالتقطني
..واضرب عدوك بي..
فأنت الآن..
حر.. وحر.. وحر..
قتلاك أو جرحاك فيك ذخيرة..
اضرب بها عدوك.
.أنت الآن.. 
حر.. وحر.. وحر..
حاصر حصارك.. بالجنون
!ذهب الذين تحبهم..
آه ذهبوا..
فإما أن تكون..
أو لا..لا تكون…..

محمود درويش

----------


## saousana

لست بشاعرة ولا املك سحر عذب الكلمات 
ولكني املك من الغضب ما يكفي ليفجر اكبر الجوارح 
ويجعلني اصرخ 
خونة كلهم ... باعونا بأقل الاثمان 
لعنة الله عليهم اجمعين 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## محمد العزام

والله لو بعثر الزمان اوراق هذه الامة وجمعت في كتاب ودرست لطلابنا لاخرجت لنا جيلا كاملا من الفساد والانحطاط والذل 

الله اكبر على امة ضاعت فيها ادنى معاني العروبة على شباب ضاعت فيه قيم الاخلاق على حكام طغوا ومازالو يطغون ويعيثون بالارض فساد 

غزة اذا اردتي النصر فلا تطلبيه من حاكم عربي فانصري وحدك لوحدك لن يستجيبو لكي كما عودونا 

القدر ضدنا والحياة ضدنا وحكامنا ضدنا وحتى نحن في داخل انفسنا نختلف فكيف ننصر غزة فسيري يا غزة بحمى ربكي والنصر لكي بعون الله

----------


## زهره التوليب

عبود ياعبود
الموضوع قمه في الروعه
روح الله يعطيك الي في بالي :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الفدائي


لاتَسَـــل عَـن سَلامَته رُوحُـهُ فَــوقَ راحَتـِـــه

بَــدَّلتـــــــهُ هُمُـــومُـــه کَفنَــــاً مِــن وِسادَتِــه

يَرقُــبُ السَّــــاعَةَ التی بَعــدَها هَـولُ ساعَتـِه

شاغِلٌ فِکرُ مَن يَرا ه بإطــراقِ هــامَتـِــــه

بَيــنَ جَنبـــــــهِ خافِـقٌ يَتَـلَظَّـــی بِـغــايتِــــــه

مَن رَأی فَحمَةَ الدُّجی أُضـرمَت مِن شَرارتِــه

حَمَّـــلَتـهُ جَهَــنَّــــــــمٌ طَــرَفا مِـــن رِسالَتـــه



هُـوَ بِالبــابِ واقِـــــفٌ وَ الــرَّدی مِنـهُ خــائِف

فَاهدَأی يا عَواصِـــفُ خَجَـــلاً مِن جَراءَتِـــــه

******

صــامِتٌ لَو تَکَلَّــــــما لَفَــظَ النَّــارَ وَ الـــدَّمــا

قُـل لِمَن عابَ صَمتَه خُـلِقَ الحَـــزمُ أبکَـــما



وَ أخُــو الحَزمِ لَم تَزل يـَده تَسبـِــقُ الفَــــما

لاتَلــــوموه، قـَـد رَأی مَنــهَجَ الحَــقِّ مُظلــما

وَ بـِـــلادَاً أحَبـَّــــــــها رُکنـُــها قَــد تَهَــدَّمَـــــا

وَ خُصُـــوماً بِبَغيــهِم ضَجَّتِ الارضُ وَ السَّـما

مَرَّ حينٌ، فَکــادَ يقتــ له اليـــأسُ، إنَّمــــا ...


هُــوَ بِالبــابِ واقِــــفٌ وَ الرَّدی مِنــــهُ خـــائف

فَاهــدَأی يا عَواصِـفُ خَجـــلاً مِـن جَـراءَتِــــه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

http://www.damascus-online.com/48/Music/ram/mawtini.ram
 
نشيد لطالما اثار مكامن العروبة في ارواحنا  :Eh S(2):  
ربما نحن بحاجة لبذور الكرامة التي ينثرها بنا الان  
---------------- 
مَــوطِــنــي  
مَــوطِــنــي مَــوطِــنِــي 
الجـلالُ والجـمالُ والسَّــنَاءُ والبَهَاءُ 
فـــي رُبَــاكْ فــي رُبَـــاكْ  
والحـياةُ والنـجاةُ والهـناءُ والرجـاءُ 
فــي هـــواكْ فــي هـــواكْ  
هـــــلْ أراكْ هـــــلْ أراكْ 
سـالِماً مُـنَـعَّـماً وَ غانِـمَاً مُـكَرَّمَاً  
هـــــلْ أراكْ فـي عُـــلاكْ 
تبـلُـغُ السِّـمَـاكْ تبـلـغُ السِّـمَاك 
مَــوطِــنِــي مَــوطِــنِــي  
مَــوطِــنِــي مَــوطِــنِــي 
الشبابُ لنْ يكِلَّ هَمُّهُ أنْ تستَقِـلَّ أو يَبيدْ 
نَستقي منَ الـرَّدَى ولنْ نكونَ للعِــدَى 
كالعَـبـيـــــدْ كالعَـبـيـــــدْ  
لا نُريــــــدْ لا نُريــــــدْ 
ذُلَّـنَـا المُـؤَبَّـدا وعَيشَـنَا المُنَكَّـدا 
لا نُريــــــدْ بـلْ نُعيــــدْ 
مَـجـدَنا التّـليـدْ مَـجـدَنا التّليـدْ 
مَــوطِــنــي مَــوطِــنِــي  
مَــوطِــنِــي مَــوطِــنِــي 
الحُسَامُ و اليَـرَاعُ لا الكـلامُ والنزاعُ 
رَمْــــــزُنا رَمْــــــزُنا 
مَـجدُنا و عـهدُنا وواجـبٌ منَ الوَفا 
يهُــــــزُّنا يهُــــــزُّنا  
عِـــــــزُّنا عِـــــــزُّنا 
غايةٌ تُـشَــرِّفُ و رايـةٌ ترَفـرِفُ 
يا هَـــنَــاكْ فـي عُـــلاكْ 
قاهِراً عِـــداكْ قاهِـراً عِــداكْ 
مَــوطِــنِــي مَــوطِــنِــي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الى بائعي البلاد 

باعوا التراب الى اعدائهم طمعا 
بالمال لكنما اوطانهم باعوا

قد يعذرون لو ان الجوع ارغمهم 
والله ما عطشوا يوما ولا جاعوا

وبُلغَة العار عند الجوع تلفظُها 
نفسٌ لها عن قبول العار ردّاعُ

تلك البلاد اذا قلتَ: اسمها وطن
لا يفهمون ودون الفهم اطماعُ 

*****

أعداؤنا منذ ان كانوا ( صيارفة) 
ونحن منذ هبطنا الارض ( زراعُ)

لم تعكسوا آية الخلاق بل رجعت 
الى اليهود بكم قربى واطباعُ

يا بائع الارض لم تحفل بعاقبة 
ولا تعلمت ان الخصم خداعُ

لقد جنيت على الاحفاد والهفي
وهم عبيدٌ وخدامٌ واتباعُ!

وغرّك الذهب اللماع تحرزه 
ان السراب كما تدريه لماعُ

فكر بموتك في ارضٍ نشات بها 
واترك لقبرك ارضا طولها باعُ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سقطتْ آخرُ جدرانِ الحياءْ 
وفرحنا.. ورقصنا.. 
وتباركنا بتوقيعِ سلامِ الجبناءْ 
لم يعد يرعبنا شيءٌ.. 
ولا يخجلنا شيءٌ 
فقد يبستْ فينا عروقُ الكبرياءْ... 


سقطتْ.. للمرةِ الخمسينِ عذريّتنا.. 
دونَ أن نهتزَّ.. أو نصرخَ.. 
أو يرعبنا مرأى الدماءْ.. 
ودخلنا في زمانِ الهرولهْ.. 
ووقفنا بالطوابيرِ، كأغنامٍ أمامَ المقصلهْ 
وركضنا.. ولهثنا 
وتسابقنا لتقبيلِ حذاءِ القتلهْ.. 


جوَّعوا أطفالنا خمسينَ عاماً 
ورمَوا في آخرِ الصومِ إلينا.. 
بصلهْ... 


سقطتْ غرناطةٌ 
للمرّةِ الخمسينَ – من أيدي العربْ. 
سقطَ التاريخُ من أيدي العربْ. 
سقطتْ أعمدةُ الروحِ، وأفخاذُ القبيلهْ. 
سقطتْ كلُّ مواويلِ البطولهْ. 
سقطتْ إشبيليهْ.. 
سقطتْ أنطاكيهْ.. 
سقطتْ حطّينُ من غيرِ قتالٍ.. 
سقطتْ عموريَهْ.. 
سقطتْ مريمُ في أيدي الميليشياتِ 
فما من رجلٍ ينقذُ الرمزَ السماويَّ 
ولا ثمَّ رجولهْ.. 


سقطتْ آخرُ محظيّاتنا 
في يدِ الرومِ، فعنْ ماذا ندافع؟ 
لم يعدْ في قصرِنا جاريةٌ واحدةٌ 
تصنعُ القهوةَ.. والجنسَ.. 
فعن ماذا ندافعْ؟؟ 


لم يعدْ في يدنا أندلسٌ واحدةٌ نملكها.. 
سرقوا الأبوابَ، والحيطانَ، والزوجاتِ، والأولادَ، 
والزيتونَ، والزيتَ، وأحجارَ الشوارعْ. 
سرقوا عيسى بنَ مريمْ 
وهوَ ما زالَ رضيعاً.. 
سرقوا ذاكرةَ الليمون.. 
والمشمشِ.. والنعناعِ منّا.. 
وقناديلَ الجوامعْ 


تركوا علبةَ سردينٍ بأيدينا 
تسمّى "غزّة" 
عظمةً يابسةً تُدعى "أريحا" 
فندقاً يدعى فلسطينَ.. 
بلا سقفٍ ولا أعمدةٍ.. 
تركونا جسداً دونَ عظامٍ 
ويداً دونَ أصابعْ... 


بعدَ هذا الغزلِ السريِّ في أوسلو 
خرجنا عاقرينْ.. 
وهبونا وطناً أصغرَ من حبّةِ قمحٍ.. 
وطناً نبلعهُ من دون ماءٍ 
كحبوبِ الأسبرينْ!! 


لم يعدْ ثمةَ أطلالٌ لكي نبكي عليها. 
كيفَ تبكي أمةٌ 
سرقوا منها المدامعْ؟ 


بعدَ خمسينَ سنهْ.. 
نجلسُ الآنَ على الأرضِ الخرابْ.. 
ما لنا مأوى 
كآلافِ الكلابْ!! 


بعدَ خمسينَ سنهْ 
ما وجدنا وطناً نسكنهُ إلا السرابْ.. 
ليسَ صُلحاً، ذلكَ الصلحُ الذي أُدخلَ كالخنجرِ فينا.. 
إنهُ فعلُ اغتصابْ!!.. 


ما تفيدُ الهرولهْ؟ 
ما تفيدُ الهرولهْ؟ 
عندما يبقى ضميرُ الشعبِ حياً 
كفتيلِ القنبلهْ.. 
لن تساوي كلُّ توقيعاتِ أوسلو.. 
خردلهْ!!.. 


كم حلمنا بسلامٍ أخضرٍ.. 
وهلالٍ أبيضٍ.. 
وببحرٍ أزرقَ.. وقلوعٍ مرسلهْ.. 
ووجدنا فجأةً أنفسنا.. في مزبلهْ!! 


من تُرى يسألهم عن سلامِ الجبناءْ؟ 
لا سلامِ الأقوياءِ القادرينْ. 
من تُرى يسألهم عن سلامِ البيعِ بالتقسيطِ..؟ 
والتأجيرِ بالتقسيطِ.. والصفقاتِ.. 
والتجّارِ والمستثمرينْ؟ 
وتُرى يسألهم عن سلامِ الميتينْ؟ 
أسكتوا الشارعَ.. واغتالوا جميعَ الأسئلهْ.. 
وجميعَ السائلينْ... 


... وتزوّجنا بلا حبٍّ.. 
من الأنثى التي ذاتَ يومٍ أكلتْ أولادنا.. 
مضغتْ أكبادنا.. 
وأخذناها إلى شهرِ العسلْ.. 
وسكِرنا ورقصنا.. 
واستعَدنا كلَّ ما نحفظُ من شعرِ الغزلْ.. 
ثمَّ أنجبنا، لسوءِ الحظِّ، أولاداً معاقينَ 
لهم شكلُ الضفادعْ.. 
وتشرّدنا على أرصفةِ الحزنِ، 
فلا من بلدٍ نحضنهُ.. 
أو من ولدْ!! 


لم يكُن في العرسِ رقصٌ عربيٌّ 
أو طعامٌ عربيٌّ 
أو غناءٌ عربيٌّ 
أو حياءٌ عربيٌّ 
فلقد غابَ عن الزفّةِ أولادُ البلدْ.. 


كانَ نصفُ المهرِ بالدولارِ.. 
كانَ الخاتمُ الماسيُّ بالدولارِ.. 
كانتْ أجرةُ المأذونِ بالدولارِ.. 
والكعكةُ كانتْ هبةً من أمريكا.. 
وغطاءُ العرسِ، والأزهارُ، والشمعُ، 
وموسيقى المارينزْ.. 
كلُّها قد صنعتْ في أمريكا!! 


وانتهى العرسُ.. 
ولم تحضرْ فلسطينُ الفرحْ. 
بلْ رأت صورتها مبثوثةً عبرَ كلِّ الأقنيهْ.. 
ورأتْ دمعتها تعبرُ أمواجَ المحيطْ.. 
نحوَ شيكاغو.. وجيرسي.. وميامي.. 
وهيَ مثلَ الطائرِ المذبوحِ تصرخْ: 
ليسَ هذا العرسُ عرسي.. 
ليسَ هذا الثوبُ ثوبي.. 
ليسَ هذا العارُ عاري.. 
أبداً.. يا أمريكا.. 
أبداً.. يا أمريكا.. 
أبداً.. يا أمريكا..

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*سأعيش..ابو قاسم الشابي

سَــــــأعيشُ رَغْمَ الدَّاءِ والأَعــــــداءِ ـــــــــ كالنَّسْر فوقَ القِمَّةِ الشَّــــــــــمَّاءِ*
*أرْنُو إلى الشَّــــــمْسِ المُضِيئةِ هازِئاً ـــــــــ بالسُّـــــــحْبِ والأَمطارِ والأَنواءِ*
*لا أرْمـــــــقُ الظِّلَّ الكـئيبَ ولا أرَى ـــــــــ مَا في قَرارِ الهُوَّةِ السَّــــــــــوداءِ*
*وأَســــــيرُ في دُنيـــا المَشَاعرِ حالِماً ـــــــــ غَرِداً وتلكَ سَـــــــــعادةُ الشعَراءِ*
*أُصْغي لمُـوســــــيقى الحَياةِ وَوَحْيِها ـــــــــ وأذيبُ روحَ الكَوْنِ في إنْشَــــائي*
*وأُصيــــــخُ للصَّــــوتِ الإِلهيِّ الَّذي ـــــــــ يُحْيي بقـــــــــــلبي مَيِّتَ الأَصْداءِ*
*وأقــولُ للقَــــــدَرِ الَّــــــذي لا ينثني ـــــــــ عَنْ حَرْبِ آمـــــــــــالي بكلِّ بَلاءِ*
*لا يُطْفِئُ اللَّهـــــبَ المؤجَّجَ في دمي ـــــــــ موجُ الأســى وعواصفُ الأَزراءِ*
*فـــاهدمْ فؤادي ما اســــــتطعتَ فإنَّهُ ـــــــــ ســــــيكون مثلَ الصَّخرة الصَّمَّاءِ*
*لا يعـرفُ الشَّــــــكوى الذليلَة والبكا ـــــــــ وضراعَة الأَطفـــــــالِ والضّعفاءِ*
*ويعيــــــشُ جبّـــــــــَاراً يحدِّق دائماً ـــــــــ بالفجر بالفجرِ الجميــــــــلِ النَّائي*
*إِمـــــلأْ طريقي بالمخـاوفِ والدُّجى ـــــــــ وزوابعِ الأَشــــــــواكِ والحصباءِ*
*وانْشـــــر عـــليه الرُّعب واثر فوقه ـــــــــ رُجُمَ الرَّدى وصواعقَ البأســــاءِ*
*سَــــأَظلُّ أمشــي رغمَ ذلك عـــازفاً ـــــــــ قيثــــــــــــــــارتي مترنِّماً بغنائي*
*أَمشــــــــي بروحٍ حـــــــالمٍ متَوَهِّجٍ ـــــــــ في ظُـــــــــــــلمةِ الآلامِ والأَدواءِ*
*النُّــــــور في قلبي وبيـــنَ جوانحي ـــــــــ فَعَلامَ أخشى السَّــــيرَ في الظلماءِ*
*إنِّي أنـــــــــا النَّايُ الَّـــذي لا تنتهي ـــــــــ أنغامُـــــــــــــهُ ما دام في الأَحياءِ*
*وأنــــا الخِضَمُّ الرحْبُ ليـــس تزيدُهُ ـــــــــ إلاَّ حياةً سَــــــــــــــــطْوةُ الأَنواءِ*
*أمَّـــــا إِذا خمـــدت حياتي وانقضى ـــــــــ عُمُري وأخرسَـــــــتِ المنيَّةُ نائي*
*وخبـــــا لهيبُ الكون في قلبي الَّذي ـــــــــ قد عاش مِثْلَ الشُّـــــــعْلَةِ الحمراءِ*
*فأنا السَّــــــــعيد بأنَّني مُتحــــــــوِّلٌ ـــــــــ عن عــــــــــــالمِ الآثامِ والبغضاءِ*
*لأذوبَ في فجر الجمال الســرمديِّ ـــــــــ وأرتـــوي من مَنْهَـــــــلِ الأَضواءِ*
*وأَقـــــولُ للجَمْعِ الَّذين تجشَّــــــموا ـــــــــ هَــــدْمي وودُّوا لو يخرُّ بنـــــــائي*
*ورأوْا على الأَشــــواكِ ظلِّيَ هامِداً ـــــــــ فتخيَّــــــلوا أَنِّي قضيْتُ ذَمـــــــائي*
*وغدوْا يَشُـــــــــبُّون اللَّهيبَ بكلِّ ما ـــــــــ وجدوا ليشــــــوُوا فوقَهُ أشـــــلائي*
*ومضَــــوْا يَمُدُّونَ الخُـــوَانَ ليأكلوا ـــــــــ لحمي ويرتشــــــــــفوا عليه دِمائي*
*إنِّي أقـــــولُ لهمْ ووجهي مُشـــرقٌ ـــــــــ وعلى شـــــفاهي بَسْمَةُ اســـــتهزاءِ*
*إنَّ المعــــاوِلَ لا تَهُـــــــــدُّ مناكبي ـــــــــ والنَّــــــــــارَ لا تأتي على أعضائي*
*فارموا إلى النَّار الحشـائشَ والعبوا ـــــــــ يا مَعْشَـــــــرَ الأَطفالِ تحتَ سَمائي*
*وإذا تمرَّدتِ العَواصـــــفُ وانتشى ـــــــــ بالهـــــــــــــــولِ قلْبُ القبَّةِ الزَّرقاءِ*
*ورأيتمـــوني طـــــــــــائراً مترنِّماً ـــــــــ فـــــوقَ الزَّوابعِ في الفَضــاءِ النَّائي*
*فارموا على ظلِّي الحجارةَ واختفوا ـــــــــ خَــــوْفَ الرِّيـــــاحِ الْهوجِ والأَنواءِ*
*وهناكَ في أمنِ البيــــوتِ تطارحوا ـــــــــ غَثَّ الحـــــــــــــديثِ وميِّتَ الآراءِ*
*وترنَّمـــوا ما شــــــئتمُ بِشَـــــتَائمي ـــــــــ وتجـــــــــاهَروا ما شـــــئتمُ بعِدائي*
*أمَّــــــا أنـــــــــا فأُجيبكمْ مِنْ فوقكمْ ـــــــــ والشَّـــمسُ والشَّــــفقُ الجميل إزائي*
*مَنْ جَـــــــاشَ بالوحي المقدَّسِ قلبُه ـــــــــ لم يحتفــــــــل بحِجَــــــــــارةِ الفلتاءِ*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh 					 
_سأعيش..ابو قاسم الشابي

سَــــــأعيشُ رَغْمَ الدَّاءِ والأَعــــــداءِ ـــــــــ كالنَّسْر فوقَ القِمَّةِ الشَّــــــــــمَّاءِ
أرْنُو إلى الشَّــــــمْسِ المُضِيئةِ هازِئاً ـــــــــ بالسُّـــــــحْبِ والأَمطارِ والأَنواءِ
لا أرْمـــــــقُ الظِّلَّ الكـئيبَ ولا أرَى ـــــــــ مَا في قَرارِ الهُوَّةِ السَّــــــــــوداءِ
وأَســــــيرُ في دُنيـــا المَشَاعرِ حالِماً ـــــــــ غَرِداً وتلكَ سَـــــــــعادةُ الشعَراءِ
أُصْغي لمُـوســــــيقى الحَياةِ وَوَحْيِها ـــــــــ وأذيبُ روحَ الكَوْنِ في إنْشَــــائي
وأُصيــــــخُ للصَّــــوتِ الإِلهيِّ الَّذي ـــــــــ يُحْيي بقـــــــــــلبي مَيِّتَ الأَصْداءِ
وأقــولُ للقَــــــدَرِ الَّــــــذي لا ينثني ـــــــــ عَنْ حَرْبِ آمـــــــــــالي بكلِّ بَلاءِ
لا يُطْفِئُ اللَّهـــــبَ المؤجَّجَ في دمي ـــــــــ موجُ الأســى وعواصفُ الأَزراءِ
فـــاهدمْ فؤادي ما اســــــتطعتَ فإنَّهُ ـــــــــ ســــــيكون مثلَ الصَّخرة الصَّمَّاءِ
لا يعـرفُ الشَّــــــكوى الذليلَة والبكا ـــــــــ وضراعَة الأَطفـــــــالِ والضّعفاءِ
ويعيــــــشُ جبّـــــــــَاراً يحدِّق دائماً ـــــــــ بالفجر بالفجرِ الجميــــــــلِ النَّائي
إِمـــــلأْ طريقي بالمخـاوفِ والدُّجى ـــــــــ وزوابعِ الأَشــــــــواكِ والحصباءِ
وانْشـــــر عـــليه الرُّعب واثر فوقه ـــــــــ رُجُمَ الرَّدى وصواعقَ البأســــاءِ
سَــــأَظلُّ أمشــي رغمَ ذلك عـــازفاً ـــــــــ قيثــــــــــــــــارتي مترنِّماً بغنائي
أَمشــــــــي بروحٍ حـــــــالمٍ متَوَهِّجٍ ـــــــــ في ظُـــــــــــــلمةِ الآلامِ والأَدواءِ
النُّــــــور في قلبي وبيـــنَ جوانحي ـــــــــ فَعَلامَ أخشى السَّــــيرَ في الظلماءِ
إنِّي أنـــــــــا النَّايُ الَّـــذي لا تنتهي ـــــــــ أنغامُـــــــــــــهُ ما دام في الأَحياءِ
وأنــــا الخِضَمُّ الرحْبُ ليـــس تزيدُهُ ـــــــــ إلاَّ حياةً سَــــــــــــــــطْوةُ الأَنواءِ
أمَّـــــا إِذا خمـــدت حياتي وانقضى ـــــــــ عُمُري وأخرسَـــــــتِ المنيَّةُ نائي
وخبـــــا لهيبُ الكون في قلبي الَّذي ـــــــــ قد عاش مِثْلَ الشُّـــــــعْلَةِ الحمراءِ
فأنا السَّــــــــعيد بأنَّني مُتحــــــــوِّلٌ ـــــــــ عن عــــــــــــالمِ الآثامِ والبغضاءِ
لأذوبَ في فجر الجمال الســرمديِّ ـــــــــ وأرتـــوي من مَنْهَـــــــلِ الأَضواءِ
وأَقـــــولُ للجَمْعِ الَّذين تجشَّــــــموا ـــــــــ هَــــدْمي وودُّوا لو يخرُّ بنـــــــائي
ورأوْا على الأَشــــواكِ ظلِّيَ هامِداً ـــــــــ فتخيَّــــــلوا أَنِّي قضيْتُ ذَمـــــــائي
وغدوْا يَشُـــــــــبُّون اللَّهيبَ بكلِّ ما ـــــــــ وجدوا ليشــــــوُوا فوقَهُ أشـــــلائي
ومضَــــوْا يَمُدُّونَ الخُـــوَانَ ليأكلوا ـــــــــ لحمي ويرتشــــــــــفوا عليه دِمائي
إنِّي أقـــــولُ لهمْ ووجهي مُشـــرقٌ ـــــــــ وعلى شـــــفاهي بَسْمَةُ اســـــتهزاءِ
إنَّ المعــــاوِلَ لا تَهُـــــــــدُّ مناكبي ـــــــــ والنَّــــــــــارَ لا تأتي على أعضائي
فارموا إلى النَّار الحشـائشَ والعبوا ـــــــــ يا مَعْشَـــــــرَ الأَطفالِ تحتَ سَمائي
وإذا تمرَّدتِ العَواصـــــفُ وانتشى ـــــــــ بالهـــــــــــــــولِ قلْبُ القبَّةِ الزَّرقاءِ
ورأيتمـــوني طـــــــــــائراً مترنِّماً ـــــــــ فـــــوقَ الزَّوابعِ في الفَضــاءِ النَّائي
فارموا على ظلِّي الحجارةَ واختفوا ـــــــــ خَــــوْفَ الرِّيـــــاحِ الْهوجِ والأَنواءِ
وهناكَ في أمنِ البيــــوتِ تطارحوا ـــــــــ غَثَّ الحـــــــــــــديثِ وميِّتَ الآراءِ
وترنَّمـــوا ما شــــــئتمُ بِشَـــــتَائمي ـــــــــ وتجـــــــــاهَروا ما شـــــئتمُ بعِدائي
أمَّــــــا أنـــــــــا فأُجيبكمْ مِنْ فوقكمْ ـــــــــ والشَّـــمسُ والشَّــــفقُ الجميل إزائي
مَنْ جَـــــــاشَ بالوحي المقدَّسِ قلبُه ـــــــــ لم يحتفــــــــل بحِجَــــــــــارةِ الفلتاءِ_

بصراحه اعجز عن وصف روعة هذه القصيدة واتمنى ان تعجبكم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بصراحه اعجز عن وصف روعة هذه القصيدة واتمنى ان تعجبكم


هي بالطبع رائعه يا عبد الله .. شكرا لك

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم جميعا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

*صار الدم العربي سكيناً وذباحاً* 

*وصار الشعر بعد الصمت في الساحات صداحاً* 
*كما صرنا ولم نبقى اذا كنا تناسينا جهاد الحق والايمان* 
*وأن الشعب رغم الذل رغم القهر يرفع راية العصيان* 
*يصمم أخذها غصبا ,,ويأخذها , كذا فعلت رجال الله يوم النصر في غزة* 
*لأن الشعب كان هناك يرفض فكرة الابعاد* 
*لأن جراحهم نزفت ونحو تعزهم عزفت* 
*نشيد الفجر في الاوطان , لأن الارض مطلبهم ونور الحق مركبهم* 
*تجرّد من بقيتهم رجال امنوا قرأوا " اذا جاء " 1* 
*رجال عاهدوا صدقوا وقد جاءوا كما جاء* 
****** 
*صفاء النفس وحدّهم , فجلُّ حديثهم صمت , وكان الصمت ايماءً* 
*لذا هبوا كاعصار فلايبقي ولا يذر* 
*لهم في الموت فلسفة فلا يخشونه أبدا , اذا أمروا* 
*لأجل بلادهم رفعوا لواء النصر , فانتصروا* 
*غزيون يعرفهم تراب الارض , ملح الارض عطر منابع الريحان* 
*غزيون يعرفهم سناء البرق , غيث المزن* 
*نجوم الليل تعرفهم , وشمس الصبح تعرفهم* 
*وبوح الماء في الوديان وقد عرفوا طيور الحب* 
****** 
*فكّ السيف شعر الفرس والاغريق والفينيق والرومان* 
*لهم علم ومعرفة لما زادوا ومن باتوا وموسيقى بحور الشعر وكيف يحرر الانسان* 
*غزيون كان الله يعرفهم وكان الله امرهم وناهيهم* 
*لذا كانوا بكل تواضع كانوا رجال الله يوم النصر في غزة !!!* 

أحمد جبريل بتصرف

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

عندما تكون الدماء شراباً يشربوه الحكام والرؤساءعلى طاولة الموت ويساومون على لحومنا وينحرون آبائنا ويقتلون أطفالنا أمام عيوننا ولامعتصم يجيب النداء..
تلك هي بداية النهاية وآه أسفاه !!

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

بلادي البعيدة عنّي.. كقلبي!
بلادي القريبة مني.. كسجني!
لماذا أغنّي
مكاناً، ووجهي مكانْ؟
لماذا أغنّي
لطفل ينامُ على الزعفران؟
وفي طرف النوم خنجر
وأُمي تناولني صدرها
وتموتُ أمامي
بنسمةِ عنبر؟

×××××××××
محمود درويش (من قصيدة الأرض)

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلمووو عبد الله ع المووضوع الرائع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو منك نجمة المنتدى !!  :SnipeR (49):

----------

